#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-26
<erUSUL> FYI smallfoot- has entered #ubuntu-es for trolling after being banned on #ubuntu he may try to do the same elsewhere
<Gary> erUSUL: I know
<erUSUL> Gary: ok ;P
<Gary> my swedish sucks, but http://www.google.com/translate_t?sl=sv&tl=en seems to show he/she is just being randomish
<erUSUL> bazhang: why did you unbanned smallfoot- ?
<erUSUL> bazhang: is cousing trouble in other channels too
<bazhang> erUSUL, yeah, but he knows it is a week at least if he starts again.
<Gary> and a loss of cloak
<erUSUL> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> yowch
<jdavies> fetova: hola
<fetova> holas jdavies :D
<Myrtti> Tm_T: *poke*
<Tm_T> hi
<Myrtti> @now Helsinki
<ubottu> Myrtti: Current time in Europe/Helsinki: May 26 2008, 19:43:11 - Next meeting: EMEA Ubuntu Membership Approval Board in 1 day
<Myrtti> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA *kröhöm*
<Myrtti> I figured, what the hell.
<Myrtti> *krhm* sorry.
<Tm_T> tomorrow?
<Myrtti> tomorrow
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> I'll try to be there
<Myrtti> you can speak for both of us :-D
<Tm_T> I will
<Myrtti> you may kick me if I say a word about Mirv
<Tm_T> I wont
<Myrtti> humph
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-27
<bazhang> any korean speakers about? needed to update the ubottu factoid !ko into korean thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-28
<Iulian> Heya
<Iulian> I am wondering if it's possible to change my cloak to ubuntu/member/*. I just joined the ubuntumembers team in launchpad.
 * jpds beheads Iulian 
<jpds> PriceChild: ^
<Iulian> jpds: Uhh, you're evil.
<Iulian> I still need my head. :)
<jpds> Iulian: nah, just quoting a great guy -- jenda
<PriceChild> Iulian: linky please?
<PriceChild> (for launchpad)
<jpds> PriceChild: lp.net/~iulian
<Iulian> That's correct.
<PriceChild> setcloak Iulian on ubuntu/member/iulian
 * PriceChild sighs
<jpds> PriceChild: there's an "on"?
<PriceChild> Iulian: all done.
<Iulian> PriceChild: Thanks!
<l3on> Hi all, I'm here to request the ubuntu cloack, is the right place ?
<PriceChild> gawd not another one
<Iulian> l3on: Bother PriceChild. :)
<PriceChild> l3on: https://edge.launchpad.net/~l3on ?
<l3on> PriceChild: yep
<PriceChild> l3on: done
<l3on> PriceChild: tnx :)
<l3on> PriceChild: just another question, yesterday I was appoined to ubuntu membership... but Mail At ubuntu DOT com is not avaible...
<l3on> Who I can contact to fix ?
<jpds> l3on: the script is broken and the sysadmins are working on it
<jpds> Iulian: ^likewise
<PriceChild> l3on: the email isn't automatic, canonical sysadmins will get them sorted automanually
<l3on> jpds: ah ok... so I have to wait ?
<jpds> l3on: yep, like everyone else. (/me waiting for 3+ weeks)
<Iulian> jpds: Yes, I've seen a lot of message in the -motu channel about this subject.
<l3on> omg... :D well... tnx for info...
<jpds> l3on: + the script runs every two days and isn't instant
<l3on> jpds: tnx ;)
<jpds> Iulian: I have konn3cti0n$
<Iulian> jpds: Tell me about it :P
<l3on> bye all :) and good work :)
<Iulian> Have fun, l3on.
<jpds> l3on: you're welcome, take care and cya later!
<jpds> damn
<jpds> stupid lag
<Iulian> Or maybe you're slow?
<jpds> no, I hit enter before your message came up
<Iulian> Ahh
<jpds> Iulian: quick, let's do this to PriceChild http://youtube.com/watch?v=IjiehKCRaLs
<Iulian> ROFL!
<Iulian> Hahahaha
<Iulian> This is the best video I have ever seen.
<Iulian> Well, I'm going to sleep, g'night!
<cody-somerville> Hi
<cody-somerville> Who manages the new bot?
<Myrtti> jussi01 owns it, but theres a few more people who can admin it a bit
<Myrtti> how come?
<jussi01> cody-somerville: hello
<nalioth> what new bot?
<Myrtti> the temporary replacement bot
<Myrtti> the stand-in
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<jussi01> that one I guess
<cody-somerville> Okay, one moment please.
<cody-somerville> How do you do the per channel factoids again?
<Myrtti> factoid-#channel, I think
<Myrtti> with the !
<cody-somerville> !theme-#xubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid theme-#xubuntu not found
<cody-somerville> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cody-somerville> Doh...
<cody-somerville> Did we lose all the factoids?
<nalioth> no
<jussi01> shouldnt have
<stdin> possibly a few of the last ones added before ubotu went away
<cody-somerville> !themes-#xubuntu
<ubottu> Factoid themes-#xubuntu not found
<jussi01> possibly, but we shouldnt have lost any
<Myrtti> !search theme
<ubottu> Found: eyecandy, brokenusplash-#kubuntu, launch-feedback, brokenusplash, i-candy, wallpaper, changethemes, icandy, themes, theme
<cody-somerville> !search xubuntu
<ubottu> Found: requirements-#xubuntu, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, fluxubuntu, xubuntu-desktop, offtopic-#xubuntu-devel, en, keyboard, reqs-#xubuntu, uck, developer
<cody-somerville> hmmm...
<cody-somerville> We're missing some for sure, I think :/
<jussi01> cody-somerville: well suggest them back and we can add them :)
<cody-somerville> \o/
<cody-somerville> So, how are things going w/ the team after the UDS session?
<Myrtti> I'll personally take this matter into my heart
<Myrtti> since I'm ♥ xubuntu user
<cody-somerville> Myrtti, :D
<Myrtti> I used it back in the days... and returned...
<Myrtti> had a year of ubuntu in between
 * jussi01 ? Kubuntu :D
<Myrtti> jussi01: your utf's are borken
<jussi01> Myrtti: no, yours are - works here :D
<jussi01> :P
<Myrtti> tsst.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-29
<cody-somerville> jussi01, there is an issue with the bot in #ubuntu-meeting
<cody-somerville> Mrs. ubottu isn't taking into account daylight savings
 * stdin doesn't see the bot being wrong
<Myrtti> moin
<quadrispro> hi all!
<quadrispro> hi guys, in -ops they told me I have to ask here for a cloak
<quadrispro> can someone help me? :)
<quadrispro> bazhang: I'm here :)
<bazhang> quadrispro, it may take a bit as most of them are asleep :)
<quadrispro> ok ok ;)
<Styx`> hello, is there anyone i can talk to about getting a cloak? (i just recently became an Ubuntu Member)
<quadrispro> Styx`: you have my same problem :)
<jussi01> nalioth: PriceChild ^^
<quadrispro> Styx`: i know you have to register your nick and assign it an email address
<jussi01> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<quadrispro> !cloak
<jussi01> please ead and folloow this: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<quadrispro> jussi01: we don't need a generic cloak, but an Ubuntu member cloak
<jussi01> quadrispro: Styx`^
<jussi01> quadrispro: yes, but the setup is the same
<quadrispro> jussi01: i'm registered
<quadrispro> :)
<jussi01> so get setup correctly, then one of the staff can give you a cloak
<Myrtti> quadrispro: great, doesn't hurt to check though
<jussi01> quadrispro: read the page - there is more than that
<quadrispro> ok
<jussi01> you need a secnd linked nick also
<quadrispro> yes ok, I'm doing that :) thank u
<quadrispro> ok I'm ready...
<Styx`> me too
<Styx`> jussi01, what's next?
<jussi01> wait for one of the staffers to turn up
<jussi01> oh, and have a link to your lp page ready
<quadrispro> oh ok
<PriceChild> Allo there Styx`
<PriceChild> Launchpad url please?
<quadrispro> https://launchpad.net/~quadrispro
<quadrispro> hi PriceChild
<Styx`> https://launchpad.net/~zeimys
<PriceChild> quadrispro: you want one too? :)
<quadrispro> yes PriceChild
<PriceChild> quadrispro: you joined in 2007..? Weren't you in the emea meeting the other day?
<quadrispro> yes, i was in emea meeting
<PriceChild> how odd
<quadrispro> ? i didn't understand...
<PriceChild> quadrispro: cloak is enabled
<quadrispro> PriceChild: thank u :)
<quadrispro> bye guys, see you
<RicardoPerez> Hi! Can any IRC Council member help me? Thanks!
<RicardoPerez> I'd like to have an Ubuntu cloak. I've recently approved as Ubuntu Member. My Launchpad profile is https://edge.launchpad.net/~ricardo . Thanks in advance :)
<PriceChild> RicardoPerez: please register an alternate nickname and link it to the first, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<RicardoPerez> PriceChild: ok, thanks, I'll do it :)
<RicardoPerez> PriceChild: I think I just do it. Can you see if I did it correctly?
<PriceChild> RicardoPerez: done
<RicardoPerez> thanks a lot!
<RicardoPerez> thank you very much, PriceChild
<nhaines> Good morning/evening everyone!  I would like to request an Ubuntu cloak here on Freenode.
<PriceChild> nhaines: launchpad url please?
<nhaines> https://launchpad.net/~nhaines
<jpds> nhaines: have you set up your nick as per: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<nhaines> jpds: Yes, I have set everything up and already have an unaffiliated cloack.
<nhaines> Err, cloak.
<PriceChild> nhaines: done
<nhaines> Mucho thanks!  :D
<nhaines> Have a nice morning/night everyone.  :)
<RoAkSoAx> hi all, anyone around that can give me a ubuntu/member cloak please?? i'm already a member: https://launchpad.net/~andreserl
<RoAkSoAx> PriceChild, could you help me with that?? (obtaining the cloak since im a member already https://launchpad.net/~andreserl )
<pleia2> RoAkSoAx: join #ubuntu-ops and ask there :)
<RoAkSoAx> pleia2, ok thanks ;)
<Myrtti> this is actually the correct channel for cloak requests
<jpds> pleia2: err, this is the right place :)
<pleia2> oh, oops
<RoAkSoAx> lol
<Myrtti> well, for /ubuntu/ cloak requests
<pleia2> sorry :x
<RoAkSoAx> haha np
<pleia2> bad pleia2
<pleia2> I didn't get the memo :(
<pleia2> hehe
 * jpds hugs pleia2 
<Myrtti> pft
<Pici> RoAkSoAx: Make sure you've followed all these steps first: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Myrtti> ♥ Pici
 * pleia2 hugs jpds 
 * PriceChild banishes pleia2 for crimes against ubuntu
<pleia2> PriceChild: again? :(
<Myrtti> LOVE IS IN THE AIR!
 * pleia2 sniffs
<PriceChild> RoAkSoAx: done
<RoAkSoAx> PriceChild, thanks :D
<PriceChild> pleia2: you can redeem yourself by reading the linkys i posted in -ops :D
<pleia2> did!
<PriceChild> woop woop
<santiago-ve> hello! guys i was approved as a ubuntu-member today... and well i would like to ask for a cloak :D
<santiago-ve> PriceChild: can you?
<PriceChild> santiago-ve: launchpad url?
<santiago-ve> PriceChild:  https://edge.launchpad.net/~469
<PriceChild> santiago-ve: one mo while I remind myself of hte new syntax...
<santiago-ve> hahaha ok
<PriceChild> santiago-ve: done
<santiago-ve> PriceChild: thanks alot :D
<nand> hi! I was also approved as ubuntu member, and I would gladly like my new batman cloak :)
<nand> here is my LP addr: https://launchpad.net/~ndeschildre
<nand> thanks!
<Pici> nand: Make sure that you've followed all the steps here first: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<nand> Pici: sorry, I forgot to identify myself - again -
<Pici> Well, services did go down and de-identified everyone
<Pici> or unidentified, or something
<nand> a good excuse for me :)
<corenominal> hi guys, I was made a member the other day, is anyone around that could sort me out with a cloak? https://edge.launchpad.net/~corenominal
<corenominal> please :)
<jussi01> corenominal: have you set up your nick yet? http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<PriceChild> corenominal: Could you wait a short while?
<PriceChild> corenominal: services are about to be restarted, and this last hour reverted to get rid of a few issues.
<PriceChild> or has that already happenned *checks timestamp*
<jussi01> PriceChild: services are back afaik
<PriceChild> nope, they're going again
<PriceChild> Will be the last time :)
<Pici> Its as if PriceChild has some sort of secret knowledge about the inner workings of freenode
<jussi01> sigh
<PriceChild> see #freenode
<PriceChild> jussi01: we're sowwie
<Pici> I think the turnaround time is doing fine... I've been on bad upgrade and conversion projects before and they were 'bad'
<corenominal> PriceChild, np no hurry :)
<PriceChild> I added a vhost since services restart didn't I... will check logs and redo that after
<corenominal> jussi01, yeah my nick is registered
<jussi01> corenominal: but do you have the alternate setupp and email attached
<jussi01> ?
<corenominal> ? one sec
<Pici> jussi01: Its going to rollback when the services restart
<Pici> no sense in grouping and adding emails
<PriceChild> corenominal: right, lemme just catch up on the things i need to redo, then will do yours. Can you give me your launchpad url please?
<PriceChild> oh wait, i see it
<PriceChild> corenominal: could you group a second nick please? http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup forinstructions
<corenominal> PriceChild: will do, dinner time in a mo, be back in a bit
<corenominal> PriceChild: I'm pretty sure my second nick is now grouped!?
<PriceChild> corenominal: all done :)
<corenominal> PriceChild: Nice one, thank you :)
<[NikO]> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<[NikO]> arg
<[NikO]> it s not what i expect
<PriceChild>  [NikO] whatcha looking for?
<[NikO]> just the link to ubuntu member howto
<Myrtti> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Myrtti> hth
<[NikO]> thanks
<nand> hi again!
<nand> I just became ubuntu member, and I'd be happy to get my ubuntu cloak :)
<nand> here is my LP page:https://launchpad.net/~ndeschildre/
<nand> thanks!
<PriceChild> nand: could you group an alternate nick? /nick to a second one (like nand_) and do /msg nickserv group
<nand> PriceChild:  ok I'll take care of that
<PriceChild> nand_: this way, if there is a nand on the network, your irc client can default to nand_ and identifying still work
<_nand_> PriceChild: the problem is, I have already registered this names so I can't group them
<PriceChild> _nand_: we've moved to new services lately (freenode)
<PriceChild> _nand_: you are still identified as nand, you just need to /msg nickserv group, to register and group a new nickname.
<nand__> ok this one is grouped
<nand__> the others were resulting in "-NickServ- Nick nand_ is already registered to nand_." as I have previously registered them, but not in a group
<PriceChild> right
<PriceChild> i wonder if there's an easier way than just dropping, id'ing as other nick, then grouping
<nand__> good question
<PriceChild> nand: vhost activated btw
<nand> PriceChild: oh ok, thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-30
<jpds> Daviey: /me looks at -uk
<jpds> or, at least "TRudd"
<Daviey> hmm
<jpds> definatly from /dev/random
<Daviey> no u!
<jpds> Daviey: but that's unsafe :O
<Daviey> :)
 * ompaul shaves off Daviey's beard
<ompaul> now stop messing in -irc ;-)
<Daviey> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<CyberKing> hi guys
<Myrtti> hello
<Myrtti> whuzzup
<CyberKing> hi Myrtti
<CyberKing> good, thanks
<CyberKing> i've a question
<jussi01> CyberKing: ask away
<CyberKing> is there any ubuntu help bot that can be used on ubuntu loco channels?
<Myrtti> nalioth: ^
<jussi01> stdin: you around?? ^^^^
<CyberKing> like locobot_x logs the loco channels?
<Pici> CyberKing: ubottu is a bit overworked, but we have another bot that uses the same database.
<CyberKing> Pici, great, is it possible to send it to a loco channel?
<nalioth> CyberKing: there are many
<CyberKing> do u run it, Pici?
<nalioth> CyberKing: we're waiting for hte channel name
<Pici> CyberKing: nalioth does ;)
<CyberKing> #ubuntu-bd
<nalioth> "a loco channel" is a little broad
<CyberKing> cool :)
<CyberKing> the bot is there :)
<CyberKing> nalioth: how to use it?
<nalioth> !help
<ubottu> I am ubottu, the all-knowing infobot, standing in for ubotu while he's getting his haircut done, nose powdered, updated and transitioned to his new gorgeous looks in the near future ;)
<nalioth> !info supybot
<ubottu> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.3-1 (hardy), package size 495 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<CyberKing> cool!
<CyberKing> thank you so much, nalioth!
<nalioth> CyberKing: if you hang out in #ubuntu, you'll see how it works soon enough
<CyberKing> ok
<jenda> jpds: :)
 * jenda waves at nalioth
<CyberKing> nalioth: can i get the command listing somewhere?
<nalioth> CyberKing: they are legion.
<nalioth> jenda: /lastlog me in #ubuntu-ops please ( you're stricken with new-services-bounced-you-unidentifed-status, too )
<jenda> aha
<CyberKing> nalioth: sorry, but what are legions?
<nalioth> CyberKing: Roman Army units were called legions.  They contained 1000 soldiers.
<CyberKing> oh
<jenda> nalioth: thanks, it would've taken me ages what has actually happened :D
<jenda> During WWI and II, legions were volunteering units fighting alongside the allies, composed generally of people from axis or occupied territories :)
<jenda> )
<jenda> (might be imprecise, but it was something of the sort)
<jpds> jenda: heya
<arualavi> jpds: re-ping xD xD
<arualavi> jpds: ya deberias poder volver a entrar.. si es que si no estoy yo, me la liais :-P
#ubuntu-irc 2008-05-31
<RoAkSoAx> does anyone know who runs ubuntulog?
<erUSUL> smallfoot- again in #ubuntu :|
<xarquid> Greetings all, anyone know if services are being worked on or if anyone is going to make an announcement?
<nalioth> xarquid: there _was_ an announcement
<nalioth> are you receiving wallops?
<xarquid> ah, no
<xarquid> thanks
<xarquid> Just ChanServ went berserk ;-) Thank you, nalioth.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-01
<elkbuntu> hi Ekushey. it's a little quiet at the moment though
<Ekushey> hello elkbuntu :)
<Ekushey> elkbuntu: u run ubuntucounter.com, right?
<elkbuntu> yeah. i've gotta find time to update it some time
<elkbuntu> life has just been chaotic
<Ekushey> elkbuntu: any plan to localise it?
<Ekushey> i'd love to see the counter buttons in my language :)
<elkbuntu> Ekushey, there was plans to do alot with the counter, but im only one person and people only wanted to get involved to have their own counters, not to contribute
<elkbuntu> so then we'd have how many user #1? :(
<Ekushey> elkbuntu: having too many counters wouldn't be a good idea i guess
<Myrtti> I'm probably not getting the problem here, is this only about the site language and some graphics?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, the problem is my time.
<Myrtti> surely the database and the counter itself can still be shared
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: ask for help and you shall receive or what was it again ;-)
<Ekushey> localised versions of your site would be nice
<elkbuntu> Ekushey, collect a team together. i need to look up how to access it all again. meanwhile, it's so out of date since most are still apparantly using dapper....
<Ekushey> elkbuntu: i'm not a developer myself so i don't know how it would work out, but it is possible to use launchpad to do the translation?
<Ekushey> counter.li.org isn't too active as well
<elkbuntu> Ekushey, i dont know. i've never used launchpad for translations so i have absolutely no clue how it works
<elkbuntu> i only speak english.
<Ekushey> elkbuntu: oh ok
<Myrtti> using launchpad for translations would need the program or site to be using gettext
<Ekushey> elkbuntu: having individual page for each users would be good too (like counter.li.org)
<Myrtti> iirc
<elkbuntu> Ekushey, it was part of the plan
<elkbuntu> brb
<elkbuntu> my dinner is burning
<elkbuntu> one day when i dont have to spend hours catalysing irc users, or tryign to have some away_from_pc_time, i'll tidy it all up and re-launch it. i think it needs a clean launch, (with a legacy registration option)
<elkbuntu> i had no clue it would actually take off...
<Ekushey> elkbuntu done with dinner?
<elkbuntu> no, eating it now
<elkbuntu> it wasnt black, thankfully :)
<Ekushey> elkbuntu: one more thing, i'd *really* like to see country pages!
<elkbuntu> yeah. again. was part of the plan
<elkbuntu> you can see there was alot planned, eh :(
<elkbuntu> do you think a relaunch is a good idea, or not?
<Ekushey> isn't there anyone to help?
<elkbuntu> as i said, the only ones who wanted to help, wanted to so they could start say kubuntu or ubuntuCE versions
<elkbuntu> which is all ubuntu
<Ekushey> right
<Ekushey> it's a cool project and i wish i could help
<elkbuntu> but you dont know php?
<Ekushey> no :(
<cody-somerville> PriceChild, poke
<cody-somerville> Is the bot down or something? :(
<cody-somerville> It isn't in #xubuntu
<Myrtti> it is
<Myrtti> will be back online tomorrow
<Myrtti> hopefully
<cody-somerville> Myrtti, whats the issue? I can probably provide hosting if need be.
<Myrtti> the isp decided to play around with ips
<Myrtti> and failed in it
<PriceChild> cody-somerville: hopefully we are getting canonical hosting. Your hosting would be as good as what we have now.
<juliux> hi could it be that the script from http://freenode.net/recommended/xchat/kludges/identify_and_join.py.txt is not longer working? has somebody a new one?
<CyberKing> our logging bot is gone
<CyberKing> :(
<DIL> hey
<DIL> i think i was booted from the ubuntu server for responding to an offensive remark made at me, the offender using the ops button quite frequently an was ultimate booted for his troble making please remove the block
<Myrtti> welcome to #ubuntu-ops, you've been invited
<Myrtti> DIL: ^
<DIL> i think i was booted from the ubuntu server for responding to an offensive remark made at me, the offender using the ops button quite frequently an was ultimate booted for his troble making please remove the block
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-25
<jester-> hi
<niko> hi
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-bugs, micahg said: !apport is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-26
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-cym, ianto said: ubot4: ianto is the supreme commander of the Welsh
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, ianto said: ubot4: Spam is please do not spam this channel
<popey> o_O
<Nafallo> O_o
<Myrtti> Nafallo: btw jag hade en dröm om dig förra kväll
<Myrtti> kan inte kom ihåg vad den var om :-(
<Nafallo> m	kinky :-)
<Myrtti> måste varit nåt om britannien och sånt
<jpds> popey: Did Jorge speak to you yet?
<popey> about?
<popey> jpds: you know I am not at UDS?
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, daubers said: ubot4: nslu2 is a Linksys Network Storage Link see wikipedia.org/wiki/NSLU2
<niko> what else ?
<Seeker`> ?
<ianto> How does one get factoids added to ubot4 that is in a channel?
<ianto> I've requested a few factoids before for #ubuntu-cym, most of them useful but one silly (one on myself) and they have never been acted on
<Seeker`> all I can see is "!spam" and "!ianto"
<ianto> Seeker`: Croeso too?
<ianto> And a few more
<Seeker`> don't have those in my /lastlog
<ianto> How far back does it stretch? :-/
<Seeker`> bout 24 hours
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-cym, ianto said: ubot4: Helô is Helô! Croeso i'r sianel #ubuntu-cym
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-cym, ianto said: ubot4: Croeso is Helô! Croeso i'r sianel #ubuntu-cym
<Seeker`> what do those mean?
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-cym, ianto said: ubot4: Spam is This channel is for support and chatting only, please do not spam here.
<ianto> Seeker`: Hello, welcome to the #ubuntu-cym channel
<Seeker`> I doubt the spam one will be added
<ianto> Seeker`: Spam hasn't got a factoid globally, reckon that there should be one done?
<Seeker`> probably not, nick: Stop! tends to work well
<ianto> Seeker`: Can we have a localised !ops too?
<Seeker`> it is possible, although I dont like playing with that one, I tend to do it wrong
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-cym, ianto said: ubot4: ops is Help! Channel emergency! ianto or dariusH!
<ianto> I'll wait for someone else then :)
<Seeker`> ianto: did you get a PM?
<ianto> Seeker`: Yeah i did and I am test it at the moment
<ianto> Not seeming to have been applied yet
<Seeker`> !croeso
<ubottu> croeso is Helô! Croeso i'r sianel #ubuntu-cym
<ianto> Seeker`: ubot4 doesn't work in the channel but does in PM
<Seeker`> !croeso
<ubottu> Helô! Croeso i'r sianel #ubuntu-cym
<Seeker`> ubot4 will pick it up in a while
<ubot4> Seeker`: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seeker`> slow learner
<ianto> = 23:47:33 < ianto> !croeso
<ianto> = 23:47:34 < ubot4> Factoid 'croeso' not found
<ianto> AH right OK :)
<Seeker`> ianto: should also pick up an ops call somtime soon as well
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-cym, ianto said: ubot4: help is Rhybudd! Mae eisiau i ianto neu dariusH dod helpu ar unwaith!
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-cym, ianto said: ubot4: help is "Rhybudd! Mae eisiau i ianto neu dariusH dod helpu ar unwaith!"
<ianto> Hmm getting errors in the chan asking for that ^
<Seeker`> what errors?
<ianto> = 23:58:02 < ubot4> ianto: Error: There is no command "is rhybudd! mae eisiau i ianto neu dariush dod helpu ar unwaith!".
<Seeker`> why did you put the quotes in?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-27
<ianto> Because I thought it might fix it
<ianto> I'll remove and try with a ! before help
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-cym, ianto said: ubot4: !help is Rhybudd! Mae eisiau i ianto neu dariusH dod helpu ar unwaith!
<ianto> Ah I needed a ! before help
<ianto> Well if possible !help is a nice command ^ :)
<Nafallo> jpds: are you alive?
<jpds> Nafallo: Erm, yes?
<jpds> Nafallo: Room 2 right now.
<Nafallo> jpds: good boy :-)
<Myrtti> hrmgh
<jpds> Nafallo: Done 4 RT tickets so far!
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> Myrtti: took him out for wine yesterday ;-)
<Myrtti> meh.
<Nafallo> glad he's okay :-D
 * Myrtti would have applied for sponsorship, if had known that her employer isn't going to pay for travel a week earlier.
<Nafallo> :-)
<Myrtti> :-C
 * elky joins Myrtti pouting in the corner.
<Myrtti> I know I would have been declined, but atleast I would have had a chance.
<Myrtti> assholes.
<Myrtti> *cough*
 * elky cuddles Myrtti
<Nafallo> elky: I'd cuddle you if you were here ;-)
<elky> Nafallo, but i'm not :-(
<elky> UDS's rock like nothing else.
<Nafallo> elky: you haven't been on the IS team during UDS I hear ;-)
<Nafallo> hehe
<elky> the what team?
<elky> oh, infrastructure?
<Nafallo> elky: yeah
<Nafallo> elky: i.e. "I can haz intarwebz nau"
<elky> yeah, i dont envy elmo
<Nafallo> :-)
<elky> but UDS's do rock regardless.
<Nafallo> hehe
<pyc> howdy, I'd like to request an ubuntu/member/my_nick cloak, my launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~loell
<pyc> thanks :)
<jussi01> pyc: have you set your nick  up as per http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ??
<pyc> yes, jussi01, i think i already did.
<pyc> though i'm not much on irc person really, but i recieve this
<pyc> (08:25:40  PHT) NickServ: (notice) Please identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<pyc> (08:25:40  PHT) NickServ: (notice) You are now identified for pyc.
<jussi01> pyc: just check it to make sure, you cant get a cloak without all those steps being done
<elky> pyc, what's your alternate nickname?
<pyc> i don't think i have, i only use "pyc"
<pyc> should i have an alternate nick?
<jussi01> pyc: please read those steps...
<pyc> jussi01: ok, it seems i have properly registered already in the past, and i just made an alternative nick, and registered it on my account.
<pyc> it's quite windy in here, i'm afraid i might be experiencing disconnections here, so I may have to request this at some other time.
<pyc> thanks for your time.
<erUSUL> FYI 15:09 < eMaX> tynar, like #winsex, #clickpudity, #mousepusher <<< dunno what the rooms area about...
<elky> erUSUL, where?
<erUSUL> #ubuntu
<erUSUL> but maybe the chat rooms do actually help with windows networking issues... just that winsex looked like questionable name to me
<elky> the first two dont even exist
<erUSUL> ok
<erUSUL> ty for looking into it
<Myrtti> thank you, lets continue here
<marko-_-> ok
<Myrtti> so you need a factoid for the bot?
<Myrtti> what did you have in mind?
<marko-_-> what is a factoid ?
<Myrtti> elky: what were the hoops and loops for a loco channel again?
<Myrtti> a command for ubottu
<Myrtti> prefixed with !
<Pici> eh?
<marko-_-> Myrtti, yea, i already msged Jack_Sparrow about it. It's for a slovenian ubuntu support channel
<elky> marko-_-, have you read the pages at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCo yet?
<marko-_-> i will read it now
<marko-_-> do i need to join loco ?
<elky> marko-_-, it is preferred that you at least contact the team that already exists.
<marko-_-> yes, we will contact it and change it
<marko-_-> him*
<Myrtti> change what?
<marko-_-> Myrtti, like where the channel support is, it's not on ircnet anymore but on freenode
<Myrtti> you could have them both - Finnish community has presence in both
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-28
<LjL> @test
<Pici> failed.
<LjL> resurrected old bot for other channels, thought it might still be of some use here
<LjL> Pici: no, succeeded
<Pici> oh
<Pici> Oh, a supybot.
<LjL> @translate it en pici: volevo assicurarmi che nessun altro bot rispondesse a quel carattere
<BabelBot> LjL: pici: I wanted to make sure that no other bot to respond to that character
<jussi01> @now
<BabelBot> jussi01: Error: "now" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: May 28 2009, 13:48:15
<jussi01> LjL: ^^
<Pici> LjL: Well, ubottu does, but it won't if its not a valid command.
<LjL> ok then which character do you like best
<Pici> @config supybot.reply.whennotcommand
<ubot2`> Pici: False
<BabelBot> Pici: Global: True; #ubuntu-irc: True
<ubottu> False
<ubot4> Pici: False
<Pici> ^^
<LjL> POINT MADE
<LjL> which character do you want
<Pici> Something thats not @ or !
<Pici> Or turn on that setting.
<LjL> Pici: if i turn on that setting there'll still be a crapload commands that will be common to both bots
 * pleia2 votes for ~
<LjL> bad idea
<pleia2> oh, alright
<LjL> it's not on a few international keyboards
<pleia2> % ?
<LjL> at least the italian one
<LjL> that works
<LjL> %alias add tr translate $*
<BabelBot> LjL: The operation succeeded.
<LjL> %tr sv en konstigt att see supybot svara till % men det funkar nog bra
<BabelBot> LjL: strange to see supybot respond to the% but it works good enough
<LjL> %dict test
<BabelBot> LjL: foldoc, gcide, wn, jargon, bouvier, and moby-thes responded: gcide: Test \Test\, v. i. [L. testari. See {Testament}.] To make a testament, or will. [Obs.] [1913 Webster] Test; bouvier: TEST. Something by which to ascertain the truth respecting another thing. 7 Penn. St. Rep. 428; 6 Whart. 284. Vide Religious Test; gcide: Test \Test\, n. [L. testis. Cf. {Testament}, {Testify}.] A (28 more messages)
<pleia2> yay :)
<Nafallo> %tr fr ✁☹
<BabelBot> Nafallo: (translate <from-language> [to] <to-language> <text>) -- Returns <text> translated from <from-language> into <to-language>. Beware that translating to or from languages that use multi-byte characters may result in some very odd results.
<Nafallo> %tr en fr ✁☹
<BabelBot> Nafallo: ✁ ☹
<LjL> %tr sv en nafallo är lite dum ibland
<BabelBot> LjL: nafallo is a bit stupid sometimes
<Nafallo> aha! the french insert spaces!
<LjL> silly french
<niko> LjL: ?
<LjL> niko: silly!
<niko> han
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly (think "Babelfish") | Use /msg BabelBot %tr lang1 lang2 to translate words and phrases | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions.
<LjL> i'd still like to make people able to subscribe to translations like with the home-built babelbot that i did the other time...
<LjL> except the home-built one worked awfully
<LjL> now that google translate has automatic language detection, though... but supybot doesn't support that :|
<jester-> hi
<MTecknology> That's interesting.. someone decided to create an #ubuntu-uds channel
<m4v> chanserv says it isn't registered
<MTecknology> m4v: it's not. I just thought it was interesting that it's being used
<MTecknology> m4v: otoh... #ubuntu-cloud is registered and not showing as an official channel
<jpds> MTecknology: Well, poke them towards #ubuntu-devel-summit
<MTecknology> heh - I was just skimming the available #ubuntu* channels and #ubuntu-cloud is the only one I'm not so sure was approved by the GC
<MTecknology> oddly enough - a channel I'd like to see active and approved :P
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-29
<hyperair> hi. i was wondering if i could get the ubuntu/member cloak set up?
<hyperair> my LP page is https://launchpad.net/~hyperair
<jussi01> hyperair: have you setup your nickname according to freenode guidlines? ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup )
<hyperair> jussi01: if you mean registered, yes i have.
<jussi01> hyperair: please read the link and make surde everything is setup
<jussi01> sure*
<hyperair> jussi01: yes, everything's setup.
<Myrtti> (including email address and alternative nick)
<hyperair> alternative nick = hypera1r
<hyperair> email's hidden. do you want me to show it?
<jussi01> nalioth: Pricey ^^
<Myrtti> hyperair: nope
<hyperair> well then =)
<Nehyx> hi, how can I upload my gpg password?
<Nehyx> I tryed with gpg --send-key key-id, but I can't
<Nehyx> hello?
<Nehyx> fetova: can you help me?
<fetova> Nehyx, deppends, i'm i'm entering to a meeting
<fetova> but i'm*
<Nehyx> fetova: ok, I am spanish, can I ask question in spain?
<fetova> adelante...
<Nehyx> vale
<Nehyx> a ver, estoy intentando subir una clave gpg al server
<Nehyx> pgp
<fetova> hmm... la firma del CoC
<Nehyx> si
<Nehyx> y pongo el comando:misterio@misterio-desktop:~$ gpg --send-key key -id
<Nehyx> gpg: 'key' no es un identificador de clave válido
<Nehyx> pero me tira eso
<fetova> la key es el ID
<Nehyx> es decir, key -laclave
<fetova> te paso un tutorial,
<Nehyx> ok
<Nehyx> gracias
<fetova> doc.ubuntu-es.org/Cómo_firmar_el_Código_de_Conducta
<fetova> me retiro
<fetova> suerte!
<Nehyx> ok, gracias :)=
<erUSUL> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<erUSUL> The first link includes de period . and fails (at least if you right click on gnome-terminal irssi )
<erUSUL> Can someone amend it ?
<Myrtti> erUSUL: gnome-terminal fail ;-)
<Myrtti> *cough*
<Myrtti> works fiiiine on terminator :-D
<Myrtti> !openbox ~= /Openbox. F/Openbox , f/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Myrtti> !openbox ~= s/Openbox. F/Openbox , f/
<Myrtti> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<Myrtti> mrh
<Myrtti> !openbox ~= s/Openbox./Openbox/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<erUSUL> Myrtti: much apreciated. Thanks
<johanbr> Philip5, Nafallo, purity^: loggas inte #ubuntu-se längre?
<Philip5> johanbr: jo det tror jag det ska göra.. fast jat jag har inte kollat på ett tag
<johanbr> Philip5: det slutades logga den 12:e, av nån anledning
<Philip5> ojdå, jag vet inte varför i så fall
<wildemart> hi, was asked to join here regarding supporter cloak
<wildemart> how does that work?
<Pici> A supporter cloak?
<wildemart> yeah, ubuntu affiliated cloak
<Pici> Only Ubuntu members can get ubuntu cloaks.
<Pici> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<wildemart> okay
<Daviey> wildemart: freenode can issue unaffiliated cloaks, as an alternative
<Pici> Indeed.
<wildemart> Daviey, yeah, some guy there suggested i should get a ubuntu cloak since i was only interested in #ubuntu
<wildemart> but i see that membership is required
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-30
<jmberiault> Hi, I have a quick question concerning undernet(java or pidgin client), identd (pidentd) For some reason it can't find my ident in 9.04 jaunty (i'm also using a wrt54GL, I tried with with tomato and DD-WRT)
<jmberiault> all it returns is [01:00] -- *** Ident broken or disabled, to continue to connect you must type /QUOTE PASS 74178
<nalioth> jmberiault: support is in #ubuntu
<jmberiault> ah well thanks anyways
<skazi21101> hello can some body help me with wifi???
<skazi21101> i have asus x51rl and wlan must work from box with proprietar drivers
<bazhang> #ubuntu for help
<skazi21101> thanks
<compengi> to whom should i speak if i have a case against a loco team leader
<elky> compengi, what sort of 'case'
<compengi> elky, inactivity (on irc and meetings), uncooperative work (one work done by one man), lack in informing what he's doing and sometimes even advertise a different OS (which i heard from a person that was present in a meeting in the uni he was representing in, which the whole team wasn't aware of the meeting also)
<compengi> elky, we had a meeting that failed since he wasn't present and another meeting he wasn't there but someone took it's presentation
<elky> compengi, has he been approached and asked to hand over?
<compengi> elky, only when the people get mad and start to push on him, he wakes up. after that the same thing again.
<elky> then the next step is to take it to the LoCo Council. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil
<compengi> okay, thanks elky
<valix> hello, I would like to have the cloak of ubuntu
<valix> I am a member of the ubuntu Italian marketing
<Myrtti> valix: are you Ubuntu member, and what's your launchpad page?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-05-31
<m4v> I'm sorry, i'm going to make a rant about now #kubuntu-es only's founder, this is the only place i have to turn to
<m4v> not many will probably known me here, but I'm one of the regular contributors in #kubuntu-es, for almost 2 years now.
<m4v> In December last year, TiMiDo "welcomed to the team" and gave me op rights, not only that, he also made me a founder like him, I thought he was putting me in charge when he isn't around, since most of the time he isn't nowhere to be found, but it turns out, he didn't been know how to use chanvserv and gave me the wrong flags, and he never knew.
<m4v> and so, after almost 6 months of trying my best for fulfill the role I thought he wanted me to do, he trashes me aside like it was nothing. He didn't even say anything to me, I suddenly found out yesterday I wasn't in #kubuntu-es access list when I tried to kb a troll
<m4v> Now the best part is when I inquired him about it, he told me that his roommate changed the flags when he wasn't looking... can you believe it? and after that pathetic lie he told me he was sorry, and he gave me a few flags that aren't even enough for change the channel's topic, you won't stop contributing if you have less flags he said. I told him I was going to complain here, he just shrugged it off and said its his channel. spanish: http://paste.ubun
<m4v> well then, I'm sick of it, #kubuntu-es is supposed to be a ubuntu channel, not timido's channel about ubuntu, I never used my status for push a decision, but that's only argument he ever uses. I want him to step out, nobody appointed him as the one in charge, when StR (TiMiDo's previous nick) registered the channel he abandoned it, and later other people used it, and when it became an official channel he hurried back to reclaim it.
<m4v> jpds and LjL know how hard is to get a hold of him, he never knows what's going on in the channel and I don't want him to do whatever he wants without having any regard with the people that do all the hard work.
<m4v> so that's all, I'm going to drop the sorry flags he gave me, I won't likely accept any until he steps out and stops treating ku-es as his toy
<niko> m4v: ouch :)
<marko-_-> m4v, i guess if he registered the channel and if he is the founder... he can do whatever he wants
<m4v> marko-_-: I know, I was the founder for 6 months, I could have done the same, I didn't because I do respect my peers
<marko-_-> i understand you m4v
<marko-_-> it was the same with #ubuntu-slo thankfully we changed it to ubuntu-si and now it's different
<marko-_-> the founder wanted to kick everyone because we didn't knew how to help him with his problem
<m4v> but TiMiDo signed the CoC, kubuntu-es isn't any channel, it has a purpose
<marko-_-> i mean... what the hell is wrong with people
<m4v> TiMiDo just registered the channel, and it was just like when somebody picks the populars nick in a forum and never uses it, the people that were using #kubuntu-es when it became offical really had to look for him http://barrapunto.com/journal.pl?op=display&id=14842&uid=9828
<m4v> "buscando a str" stands for "searching for str"
<m4v> and is a Ubuntu Official channel isn't? I don't take the "he's the founder, he can do whatever he wants", I do expect that reply from #freenode, but not from here
<ziroday> its probably something best taken up with the spanish loco
<niko> m4v: we have an issue like that, not +f related but irc admin on -fr
<niko> finaly guy quit the admin
<niko> and now things are better
<niko> we keep +f to _r1_ who is external to u-fr
<niko> that give an external view, and permit to avoid hungry ops
<Seeker`> ultimately comes down to the irc council
<m4v> I was hoping to bring the issue to them, or to the spanish loco, but don't know how or who I should poke, #kubuntu-es isn't a loco channel, just spanish support, or that's how I understood
<jpds> m4v: Please forward that speech to Riddell.
<jpds> m4v: I have restored your admin access in the mean time.
<m4v> jpds: I'll do that, thank you
<marko-_-> r lang1 lang2
<marko-_-> woops
<marko-_-> sorry
#ubuntu-irc 2010-05-31
<dinda> Hi ops, have a question about cloaks?
<IdleOne> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<IdleOne> nope that isn't right
<IdleOne> jussi Pici ^^
<dinda> maco sent me over here to inquire about my canonical cloak
<dinda> do you folks set those?
<maco> i figured since this is where i got my ubuntu cloak fixed up, it might also be the spot for a canonifolk to get their canonical cloak
<IdleOne> #freenode staff probably can help with that
<elky> jussi, nhandler?
<elky> IdleOne, no
<IdleOne> not sure if the IRCC handles the canonical cloaks
<IdleOne> elky: ok :/
<elky> it's a GC thing, it *must* come through the GCs
<dinda> what about ubuntu member cloaks?
<rww> the IRCC are the group contacts for Ubuntu, so people come in here and ask them, then they ask freenode
<nhandler> FYI https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks#Canonical%20Cloaks
<lubotu2> xfact called the ops in #ubuntu-in ()
<HardDisk> hello. Just wanted to inform you by accident, one of the freenode staffers dropped my nick, his nick is niko, and I had to re-register again
<HardDisk> the info of my channel #ubuntu-eg says freenode-staffer now, can you please change it back to me.
<HardDisk> and check that chanserv hasn't changed?
<niko> jussi: ping
<HardDisk> thanks niko :)
<HardDisk> just let me know when it's done, got to get back to work.
<jussi> niko: pong
<HardDisk> hi jussi, hope you read the above.
<jussi> HardDisk: yes, I want to talk to niko about it
<HardDisk> k, cause I'd like this resolved before tomorrow since I'm applying for EMEA ubuntu membership and this sort of messed the irc part up :)
<HardDisk> thanks in advance.
<tsimpson> HardDisk: you should probably read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels when you get set up, that would help you avoid this situation
<HardDisk> sir
<HardDisk> I had this channel for 3 years
<HardDisk> it was niko that deleted my registered nick accidentally
<HardDisk> and got reset, so it is not my fault.
<HardDisk> tsimpson, your suggestion would make sense if it were a different case entirely.
<tsimpson> HardDisk: your nick would only be dropped if it was unused right? or am I missing something?
<HardDisk> not used?
<niko> tsimpson: no, i dropped it by mistake
<HardDisk> how and I have been here 3 years.
<tsimpson> niko: ah, ok
<tsimpson> HardDisk: are there any other members of the LoCo active in the channel? you should consider adding another one with +F so ownership would just be transferred
<HardDisk> not yet
<HardDisk> we are just getting the team up this year
<HardDisk> and in the process of building our loco team.
<HardDisk> so I can't give access to anyone yet
<HardDisk> not until we have stability
<HardDisk> so right now, all I ask is the founder to be renamed back to HardDisk and I will check chanserv for any reset permissions.
<HardDisk> thanks.
<HardDisk> my access to chanserv has been reset also :/
<HardDisk> tsimpson, may I ask you to assist on this kindly. I'm sure you have logs on my previous access to the channel chanserv.  Thanks.
<tsimpson> jussi: are you working on it?
<jussi> tsimpson: Im somewhat distracted here
<tsimpson> jussi: I can deal with it if you want
<jussi> tsimpson: if you can sort him that would be good
<tsimpson> :)
<HardDisk> appreciate it guys.
<HardDisk> and sorry for the inconvenience.
<jussi> just make sure ircc gets on the access list please
<tsimpson> yep
<HardDisk> and if you need to add any other bots to the chan please do so.
<HardDisk> we already have locobot_3
<tsimpson> HardDisk: is there an administrator/owner of the egypt launchpad team about?
<HardDisk> no
<HardDisk> he hasn't been around for years
<HardDisk> I'm the only one admining the irc chan
<HardDisk> we have a few new people on board who we are all working together to see later on who will take what responsibilities
<HardDisk> I don't see what has that got to do with the problem I'm having?
<tsimpson> HardDisk: it's just easier if an owner or administrator of the team can say "give X access to the channel"
<HardDisk> but I AM the owner
<tsimpson> of the LP team?
<HardDisk> of the iRC channel
<HardDisk> LP team isn't used
<tsimpson> you'll need the LP team to be an approved LoCo irrc
<HardDisk> because the owner of the launchpad team hasn't been around for years, in our next meeting we will discuss ownership of that
<HardDisk> tsimpson, sir we have been conducting meetings and such and I even recreated our loco team page.
<tsimpson> right, it's in progress then, ok
<tsimpson> just give me a couple of minutes
<HardDisk> ok thank you.
<HardDisk> that is why I wanted this fixed because tomorrow at my membership discussion when hopefully I become a member, I will open up discussion of taking ownership of the LP as well
<HardDisk> so that I can filter out inactive people on the list.
<HardDisk> and then assign tasks and levels to other users.
<HardDisk> incase you wanted my wiki is wiki.ubuntu.com/SamAzab
<HardDisk> it links my LP page and other info if required.
<tsimpson> HardDisk: you should have access now
<HardDisk> ok great
<HardDisk> appreciate it :)
<HardDisk> I see irccouncil is also on it, good
<HardDisk> cause that wasn't there before
<tsimpson> yeah, if you ever need any help with the channel we can act more quickly
<HardDisk> my level is different, but doesn't matter, as long as it's enough to change topic and be auto opped by chanserv.
<tsimpson> why auto-opped?
<HardDisk> ..I don't know
<HardDisk> it was just always that way, but doesn't matter
<HardDisk> only want it so I can be opped and change topic when we need to announce something
<tsimpson> we very much prefer if you only use +o when you need it
<HardDisk> ok
<HardDisk> I would like to attend more of the irc meetings so I can get more of an understanding how things should be organized, again I want to thank you tsimpson
<tsimpson> you can ask ChanServ for +o any time with '/msg ChanServ op #ubuntu-eg'
<HardDisk> yes I know the commands.
<HardDisk> I'll just do it manually then.
<HardDisk> shukran :)
<HardDisk> that's thank you in arabic
<tsimpson> HardDisk: would you like an ubottu clone in #ubuntu-eg?
<HardDisk> please
<HardDisk> so I can do it in arabic
<HardDisk> if that's possible?
<HardDisk> to add ubottu commands to be explained in arabic, the guys would love that
<ikonia> n/window 34
<ikonia> oops
<ubot4> In #ubuntuone, Chipaca said: ubot4: blah is yuck
<ubot4> In #ubuntuone, mkarnicki said: ubot4 blah is yuck
<mkarnicki> hi, any op/admin here?
<mkarnicki> we could use a learning bot at #ubuntuone , very often we repeat ourselves when a similar question arises
<mkarnicki> so.. it'd be really cool to have one with possibility to freely edit.
<Nafallo> mkarnicki: looks like ubot4 is already there. just poke jpds (possibly tomorrow) and ask him to set up a DB for the channel.
<mkarnicki> Nafallo: got it. thanks!
<jussi> mkarnicki: its actually easier than that, just suggest new factoids with !factoid-#ubuntuone is <reply>foor bar foo
<jussi> so something like: !one-#ubuntuone is <reply>Ubuntu One is something really cool!
<jussi> mkarnicki: that will forward them here and an factoid editor can add them
<mkarnicki> aah, cool
<mkarnicki> I'll try that, thanks jussi !
<jussi> no probs
<mkarnicki> jussi: i'm quite active on ubuntuone and ubuntu-gsoc. can I apply for editor privileges?
<jpds> mkarnicki: You'll have to make the changes jussi suggested to ubottu, as ubot4's DB is a copy which is overwritten every time it syncs.
<jussi> mkarnicki: not at the moment as far as I know, as the privelidges are currently globlal.
<mkarnicki> jpds: aa, you're here :D cool
<jussi> jpds: ahh, I hadnt realised it was setup to copy ubottu.
<mkarnicki> jpds: I see. should I write that <reply> tag also?
<jussi> mkarnicki: so do the suggestion in PM to ubottu
<jussi> mkarnicki: yes, please write the reply tag
<mkarnicki> will do :)
<mkarnicki> ok!
<mkarnicki> jussi: jpds: thanks!
<jussi> mkarnicki: if you need anything more bot related, just pop into #ubuntu-bots-team
<jussi> :)
<mkarnicki> ah! didn't know that channel, thank you jussi :)
<mkarnicki> jussi: last question, as I already landed here ;) do I need later to write that ...-#ubuntuone ending to query the bot?
<jussi> mkarnicki: yes, that specifies it as an #ubuntuone specific factoid
<mkarnicki> ok
<mkarnicki> currently ubottu says it's not intelligent xD i'm working on it haha
<jussi> mkarnicki: so just substitute the parts you want to change from the example I gave you
<mkarnicki> 23:02 <mkarnicki> !status-#ubuntuone is <reply>https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<mkarnicki> 23:02 <ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> oh its being evil
<mkarnicki> :D
<mkarnicki> perhaps some 'learn' command?
<jussi> I thought we had fixed that bug
<mkarnicki> aha..
<jussi> mkarnicki: no
<mkarnicki> I get it.
<jussi> !status-#ubuntuone is <reply>https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jussi
<mkarnicki> :D
<mkarnicki> it's like.. i'm not privieged?
<mkarnicki> *privileged
<jussi> mkarnicki: anyway -> #ubuntu-bots-team ;)
<mkarnicki> ok! thanks jussi !
<rww> jussi: yeah, it's been doing that for a while. I've been meaning to file a bug about it but didn't :(
<jussi> rww: yeah, I knew it had been doing it, but thought we had a fix already. guess I was mistaken
<mkarnicki> I asked that question at ubuntu-bots-team :)
<ubot4> In #ubuntuone, mkarnicki said: ubot4 !status is <reply>https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<mkarnicki> heh, yeah i did
<mkarnicki> and sry for not attaching -#ubuntuone . i was just testing
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-01
<dr4c4n> how can I obtain a cloak? As well how do I ask a question in the irc channel, I believe I do not have voice
<rww> dr4c4n: are you an Ubuntu Member? If so, you can ask for an ubuntu/member/* cloak here. If not, try asking in #freenode for an unaffiliated/* one.
<dr4c4n> rww: I have a launchpad account, and I was wondering if I need to be "cloaked" to have voice in the other ubuntu irc channels to be heard
<dr4c4n> rww: my irc nick is registered.
<rww> dr4c4n: Most Ubuntu channels are set so that anyone can speak in them. Is there a specific channel you were wondering about?
<dr4c4n> rww: well my question was specific to xubuntu, after the upgrade to lucid, could you direct me where I should ask my question?
<rww> dr4c4n: #xubuntu
<dr4c4n> rww: thanks
<dr4c4n> rww: I posted there, however, there was no response, and I have tried to follow the directions in the bug report on how to fix hal, but I cannot find it in the proposed packages?
<rww> dr4c4n: You asked in #ubuntu too, right? I'll take a look at the scrollback and see if I can figure it out for you (and reply in there).
<dr4c4n> rww: thank you very much
<summers> i would like to announce a new ubuntu channel, #ubuntu-faggots, all are welcome to join
<rww> !ops | summers
<ubottu> summers: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<rww> who has been /inviting people there too, I note.
<vish> argh!  he is also in -artwork :/
<summers> yes hello
<vish> hmm , so he aint a bot! even worse!
<summers> rude
<summers> thats sexist
<summers> you are violating the code of conduct
<vish> summers: pls stop spamming channels with derogatory words/channels
<rww> oh, I thought you looked familiar
<rww> hello again wiggles
<summers> rww: pynchon
<summers> get it right
<vish> wasnt pynchon also wiggles! ;)
<summers> rww: please come to my new channel
<summers> rww: can u help us set up a wiki
<vish> \o/
<vish> elky: he is still there in #u+1
<vish> ty
<k1l> mahlzeit
<jpds> k1l: Hello.
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-bots-team, jussi said: !no, member is <reply>Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<jussi> oh meh
<manjo> I would like to request IRC cloak for freenode.net my profile on launchpad is https://launchpad.net/~manjo
<manjo> I am a member of ubuntu
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, topyli, Pici: ^^^
<Pici> manjo: Sure, one moment./
<manjo> Pici, thank you
<Pici> nhandler: Would you do the honors?
<nhandler> Sure, one minute
<nhandler> You are all set manjo
<manjo> nhandler, cool! thanks a ton
<nhandler> You are welcome manjo, have a nice day.
<manjo> you too
<Pici> manjo: Congrats on membership :)
<manjo> Pici, thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-02
<legreffier> hello! I'm a happy new member in ubuntu. could you setup my irc cloak? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ylamouroux here is my launchpad profile
<legreffier> niko: @#!
<niko> ping tsimpson, jussi :)
<nhandler> Don't forget topyli and Pici ;) ^^^
<niko> always miss them
<niko> i should do a /completion
<niko> done :p
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-03
<czajkowski> hi just wondering who to ask re getting the factoid bot into a channel
<erUSUL> czajkowski: probably pinging jpds or tsimpson ?
<czajkowski> thanks
<erUSUL> you are wellcome
<czajkowski> jpds: tsimpson are you around the factoid bot needs to be added to the ubuntu-il channel if you get a chance please. Thanks
<Tm_T> czajkowski: -il is what region?
<jpds> Tm_T: Israel.
<czajkowski> it was there before.
<Tm_T> then it's lubotu3 that should be there, right?
<Tm_T> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Tm_T> so that's jussi or tsimpson
<jpds> czajkowski: My droids aren't set up to be in there.
<czajkowski> Tm_T: loggin bot is there, but not the facotid bot
<Tm_T> czajkowski: I'm talking about factoidbot (:
<czajkowski> well it's not there or not working, how's that :)
<Tm_T> czajkowski: apparently not there, perhaps forgot in transition
<czajkowski> Tm_T: ok, just I needed to call ops in there a while ago and I noticed it
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> czajkowski: ye, poke jussi or tsimpson, possibly in #ubuntu-bots-team if nothing happens here
<czajkowski> Tm_T: cheers
<czajkowski> and getting an op to idle in -il ?
<Tm_T> they're well hilighter now so ...
<Tm_T> czajkowski: what do you mean?
<erUSUL> czajkowski: loco channels have its own operator teams afaik ... you meant someone from irc council ?
<czajkowski> just an op
<czajkowski> though I think the guy has stopped now
<czajkowski> tis fine
<czajkowski> thanks
<erUSUL> czajkowski: you have access there
<jussi> lubotu3: join #ubuntu-il
 * Tm_T huggles jussi
<sconklin> could someone please set up a cloak for me? thanks! https://launchpad.net/~sconklin
<vish> sconklin: an ubuntu cloak?
<sconklin> vish: yes, please
<vish> tsimpson , jussi , topyli ^^^
 * marienz looks up
<marienz> I'll set it once one of those three confirms (and tells me exactly what the cloak should be)
<vish> sconklin: what marienz said :) , so when they are free they will respond
<sconklin> no worries, thanks!
<tsimpson> hi marienz, can you please give sconklin an @ubuntu/member/sconklin cloak? :)
<tsimpson> and congratulations to sconklin
<marienz> sconklin: you are now cloaked
<sconklin> sweet., Thanks all!
<marienz> np
<duster1959> ppl, does anybody know where is ubuntu-ru chan?
<pleia2> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pici> duster1959: Didn't you just answer your own question? #ubuntu-ru
<duster1959> arara.. in search i mised it
<Pici> Its okay :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-04
<MenZa> Hm.
<MenZa> I don't have my hostmask on, do I?
<MenZa> I don't! Could someone fix this silliness?
<MenZa> I'm looking at you, Pici
<MenZa> Pici, nhandler, tsimpson, jussi?
<rww> topyli!
<rww> everyone always forget someone :(
<Tm_T> MenZa: any idea why it's lost?
<MenZa> Not a clue, Tm_T
<MenZa> topyli isn't around, rww.
<rww> MenZa: have you tried logging out of nickserv and back in?
<MenZa> At least, he doesn't tabcomplete for me.
<MenZa> So he's not here.
<rww> oh. good point :(
<jpds> Some form of ubertroll.
<MenZa> I haven't, rww. I should try this.
<MenZa> Still nothing.
<rww> :(
<MenZa> :(
<MenZa> Indeed.
<MenZa> I wonder if the good staffers would accept my membership in ~ubuntu-cloaked-people on Launchpad as enough proof.
<MenZa> Meh!
<Tm_T> you are ubuntu member too so it should be all fine
<MenZa> Tm_T: indeed
<Tm_T> only reason why you shouldn't be cloaked I could figure out is if you violate freenode rules (;
<rww> I think it's a subtle hint that he should switch to KDE and start working on Kubuntu membership
<Tm_T> rww: ...which wouldn't change the fact that he would be ubuntu member and have ubuntu member cloak
<rww> Tm_T: aren't there kubuntu/member/ cloaks? or am I getting confused with email addresses
<Tm_T> rww: yes you are
<Pici> MenZa: Please ask a staffer why your cloak was removed. Martinp23 is on /stats p right now
<MenZa> Pici: Shall do.
<Pici> MenZa: If they don't know why, poke me and I'll talk to the rest of the ircc about it.
<nhandler> I can help MenZa
<MenZa> Pici: Sure :)
<MenZa> Pici, nhandler: Sorted.
<nhandler> Ok
<nhandler> What do you mean MenZa ?
<Pici> MenZa: could you share your findings?
<MenZa> nhandler: I spoke to Martinp23, and he's just poking one of you two to have it confirmed.
<MenZa> It's because my pdpc donator status ran out
<nhandler> lol, ok
<Pici> Ah
<MenZa> So it'll have been reset to no cloak at all.
<Pici> okay
<MenZa> [2010-06-04 01:03:01 BST]  <Martinp23> I've just asked an Ubuntu GC I know to be active to okay me to re-cloak (even though it's our mistake, it's just a formality really).
<MenZa> :)
<Tm_T> I remember seen similar before
<rww> \o/
<MenZa> Huzzah.
<Tm_T> on another note, sun is rising in this very moment
<nanotube> hey guys... would anyone be able to tell me how the "granting temporary access" in #ubuntu-proxy-users works?
<nanotube> i know how to set a redirect-ban for gateway... but how does the 'temporary access' thing work?
<nanotube> would like to set something like this up for another channel...
<rww> nanotube: the floodbot checks for bans against the user and sets a +e ban-exemption if there isn't one
<nanotube> +e ban exemption eh... /me goes to read freenode docs... :)
<ubot4> nanotube: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> and then (theoretically) removes it again when the user leaves
<rww> !modes | nanotube
<ubottu> nanotube: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<nanotube> rww: thanks - will take a looksie :)
<Gryllida> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. Freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on Freenode also have their own !guidelines
<Gryllida> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<rww> Gryllida: try /msg ubottu !factoidhere
<Gryllida> I don't need any more of them now as it seems
<nanotube> rww: is the floodbot code available somewhere?
<rww> nanotube: not that I know of
<nanotube> rww: hrm too bad. was hoping to save some effort. :)
<Gryllida> meh
<Gryllida> the thing you're trying to make is fairly easy to code
<Gryllida> once you have the debugger
<nanotube> Gryllida: yes i know. but i like to avoid duplication of effort, if possible.
<Gryllida> nanotube, I see
<nanotube> :)
<mahdi162> can any one help me?
<trotskii> hi all
<trotskii> i'm a newbie in this place
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-05
<DJones> Is there the start of a bot/spam attack happening in #ubuntu? Lots of joins with nick "e" and a random 4/5 digit number, all from the same ip address 80.10.46.66, floodbots seem to be catching them & changing channel mode with more joining once the mode is changed back to normal
<DJones> ok, mass k-line just happened for them
<Tm_T> DJones: uhhuh
 * jussi hugs DJones
<DJones> :)
<andresmujica> hi, good evening.
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-irc! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<andresmujica> i wonder if some irc operator can give us a hand at #ubuntu-charlas and #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<andresmujica> we're currently under siege by some nuts
<erUSUL> andresmujica: who has access on that channels ? irc council ?
<andresmujica> hmm not pretty sure.. i suppose they have access.
<erUSUL> andresmujica: you have access all ubuntu memebers have
<erUSUL> andresmujica: so op yourself ...
<andresmujica> yeap. i'm as op.    can you help me with some commands?
<andresmujica> in fact i muted the channel and we're giving voice to the right ones
<erUSUL> isn't m4v around ?
<andresmujica> however some of these guys are changing their nicknames using offensive words ...
<erUSUL> andresmujica: ban ?
<andresmujica> i'm absolutely ignorant with this.. but how can i ban an ip network... ??
<erUSUL> andresmujica: /mode +b *!*@hotname
<andresmujica> thks
<erUSUL> andresmujica: /mode +b *!*@76.Red-79-147-20.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net
<erUSUL> for example
<erUSUL> andresmujica: for the webchat users a ban of this type
<andresmujica> thks erUSUL :)
<erUSUL> andresmujica: for webchat users ---> /mode +b *!~55542326@*
<erUSUL> andresmujica: just use the correct thing instead of that numbers ...
<erUSUL> andresmujica: me das voice en -charla ;P ?
<erUSUL> andresmujica: en #ubuntu-charlas-chat please :)
<andresmujica> erUSUL: yap.  yo've got voice now :)
<erUSUL> andresmujica: you have to kick them too
<erUSUL> andresmujica: or /remove
<erUSUL> andresmujica: /mode +b *!*@201.255.135.61 en #ubuntu-charlas-chat
<andresmujica> erUSUL: how can i make a regexp??  /mode +b *!*UBUNTU@*  is valid for UBUNTUXXXX ?
<erUSUL> andresmujica: *UBUNTU*!*@* o bien *!A@*
<erUSUL> andresmujica: UBUNTU*!*@* o bien *!A@* o bien *!*@201.255.135.61 ( para UBUNTUCACA [~A@201.255.135.61] )
<erUSUL> andresmujica: la que pusiste no es valida
<andresmujica> erUSUL:  y para bloquear la red 201.255.*.* ?
<erUSUL> andresmujica: *!*@201.255.*
<andresmujica> thks erUSUL :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-06
<vish> hmm , maybe we should redirect a few folks from #ubuntu to #fedora , a lot less noise there ;p
 * vish runs
#ubuntu-irc 2011-05-31
<Cheri703> if anyone is also in u-w...there's an idiot in there
<Cheri703> *any ops
<m4v> Tm_T: IdleOne: ping?
<IdleOne> thank you
<Cheri703> I was going to pm you next IdleOne :)
<Cheri703> thanks
<IdleOne> sure thing
<Cheri703> IdleOne: the person is back it looks like...or related: something about pukey
<Cheri703> though they haven't said anything
<Cheri703> thanks
<Tm_T> m4v: ?
<m4v> Tm_T: was about u-w, solved already.
<Tm_T> ah, I see (:
<Fuchs> IdleOne: bullgard is well a well known user in #ubuntu-de, always asking "generic" questions regarding different software or files he found lying around, just to inform you
<Fuchs> IdleOne: seems that if he doesn't get the answer by us (he already asked the same thing yesterday) he tries #ubuntu instead
<IdleOne> Fuchs: have a lot of experience with him and yes he does do a lot of cross-posting
<rww> if that's true, -de must get a hell of a lot of questions
<Fuchs> rww: he does. We already have several theories, including one that he is writing a linux book :)
<rww> mine is that he's allergic to Google
<Fuchs> :)
<niko> !members
<niko> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-01
<MTeck> I'm moving from one launchpad account to another. I was wondering if it would maybe be possible to have the new account added to the ~ubuntu-members team with the same expiration date and the old account removed.
<Tm_T> we don't con't control that group
<Tm_T> uhhh, palm + touchpad = failure
<rww> I'd probably poke CC about it if I were you. Or not do it in the first place :|
<rww> (since you can rename accounts now, which I totally took advantage of a while back :D)
<MTeck> rww: I'm trying to make a few (a whole lot) of changes and a simple little rename won't work.
<MTeck> rww: I toyed with that long and hard but.... it's just not going to work
<MTeck> I've actually cleared off about 100-150 GB of dev data I don't need anymore because of all the changes being made. I'm making part of my life involve the outdoors. Or... at least more than a 3ft radius...
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-02
<bleedingmonk> i would like a cloak
<bleedingmonk> can anyone help me get it?
<rww> bleedingmonk: are you an Ubuntu Member?
<bleedingmonk> yeah
<bleedingmonk> :)
<rww> bleedingmonk: can you link your Launchpad page, please?
<bleedingmonk> https://launchpad.net/~bleedingmonk
<bleedingmonk> i have a very old forum user
<rww> bleedingmonk: by "Ubuntu Member", I mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<bleedingmonk> but i didnt use it now... i cant reset its pass also... :S
<rww> Ubuntu's IRC Council only does cloaks for people who've gone through that membership process. For an unaffiliated cloak, see #freenode.
<bleedingmonk> :(
<bleedingmonk> will try! :)
<bleedingmonk> thanks anyway buddy! :)
<rww> you're welcome
<ubot4`> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu-marketing ()
<ubot4`> In #ubuntuone, thisfred said: != True is better written as not
<m4v> oh btw, BlouBlou joining #kubuntu-es an insulting me for no reason. http://privatepaste.com/5b896b2aeb
<Tm_T> can't say I'm surprised
<m4v> that's great, 'cause he always tries to put an "I'm a good person" act.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-03
<kp> Hello, I have some problem with starting my xserver with ubuntu
<Guest27832> Hello, I have some problem with starting my xserver with ubuntu
<Guest27832> can some one please help me on this
<rww> :|
 * hypatia shakes her head
<rww> oh good, they found #ubuntu.
<vibhav> hey ikonia
<vibhav> Officially 96 hours have passed
<vibhav> I want to report an admin
<ikonia> vibhav: please stop joining channels and ranting about this, you'll only end up getting banned from more channels
<Pici> ikonia: Have you forwarded him the appeals link?
<Pici> Maybe thats all he needs?
<ikonia> no, he quit after being rude
<ikonia> sent me a load of rubbish in pm and signed out
<ikonia> when he's next on I'll post it to him
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-04
<m4v> fyi in case there's any fallout over this, I removed one of the "inactive" operators added by the previous founder from #ubuntu-es's access list, because of his highhanded aptitude and lack of commitment to the CoC.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-05
<m4v> He has not challenged my decision, but if he does, I'll ask him to talk with the IRCC. I hope that's alright.
<m4v> (given that nor effie_jayx nor erUSUL are around for back me up)
<klaconer> I'm trying to set my Real Name on epic4 to something other than it is set for as my shell real name. How do I do that, I'm trying (export IRCNAME="Whatever Name"   but everytime I login to epic4 it keeps my name as the shells real name and not the one I've picked.
<rww> klaconer: If nobody here knows, you might want to ask #freenode. They're generally a little more savvy about client functions.
<klaconer> rww, thanks.
<m4v> BlouBlou now is banned in #xubuntu-es.
<bazhang> thanks for the heads up m4v
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-28
<nancy-> what difference is in between #ubuntu-ops and #ubuntu-irc ?
<bazhang> nancy-, this is for the loco channels
<nancy-> loco?
<elky> local community teams
<nancy-> ubunt-irc has a bigger scope? than #ubuntu-ops. ?
<nancy-> can #ubunt-irc be used for oper abuse also?
<nancy-> IF ANYONE HERE HAS TIME /
<Tm_T> not of core channels that should be handled on -ops
<nancy-> Tm_T:  so general abuse matters can be discussed?
<Tm_T> in general, yes
<nancy-> ok
<elky> no yelling, though.
<nancy-> is #ubuntu-irc-council superiror than #ubuntu-irc ?
<Tm_T> irc-council is what is looking after _all_ ubuntu irc channels
<nancy-> that isnt the answer to my question
<elky> it is, actually
<Tm_T> irc channels aren't superior to each other, they're just channels
<nancy-> rephrasse:are members and actions of  #ubuntu-irc-council superiror than #ubuntu-irc ?
<elky> using context clues, I'd assume you're asking "take me to your leader, bleep blorp"
<nancy-> elky:  it really wont help me i know. just following proceedures for a small matter. that isnt even mine
<elky> in which case, #ubuntu-irc-council, the governing board for the irc namespace, resides there. No member of the board is "superior".
<Tm_T> nancy-: yes, irc-council is responsible of this channel also, if you're asking that
<elky> nancy-, if you were following an actual procedure, such as the written and publicised one, you'd be there already
<elky> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<elky> by the way "Paying #ubuntu-ops a visit" doesn't mean "join, say something to try and sound official and stuff, then leave less than a minute later"
<nancy-> elky  keep you r by the ways and personal comments to your self
<nancy-> and no one has time to answer appeals. in #ubuntu-irc-council. why make a room when no one attentds?
<elky> The council are mere mortals, and cannot transcend timezones at whim.
<elky> Some of them should start waking up soonish.
<nancy-> atleast one should be available all the time
<nancy-> ites been 3 days  of them sleeping then i would say
<elky> by the way, we can google, mcloy http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/01/%23ubuntu-server.txt
<nancy-> who are the council memeers by the way?
<elky> (hint: search your amazon hostmask)
<elky> specifically [13:55] <mcloy> ssh -i key.pem ubuntu@ec2-107-22-63-2.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<nancy-> elky:  why giving me this link?
<nancy-> yes we work together.
<nancy-> an d he has been treated bad
<elky> because you might want to know that if we non-councillors can figure this out, the council will also. They're not going to discuss stuff with someone who is not mcloy.
<nancy-> but i know you peranoid people. you will start something else now. making me beg and do explainanations. that i wont.
<nancy-> ya iam not here dto discuss either.
<nancy-> just seeing what kind of members of ubuntu actually are
<elky> You make no sense.
<nancy-> who are council members any way. (sleeping for 2 days)
<nancy-> elky:  reshape your intelligence
<elky> Which planet has days that only last 12hrs?
<nancy-> mcloy didnt got any response since 2 days. that give me a squallity impresssion
<nancy-> who are council members any way. (sleeping for 2 days)
<nancy-> can you name them?
<nancy-> do you guys  get some SHAME .. some time ? not talking about ikonia. he is shameless.
<nancy-> at least reply the person.
<nancy-> and you are runing a 1500 user channel. wow
<nancy-> Liam quassel em k1l hggdh tm_travolt znc janc McPeter JonEdney patrick myriam bambi melissa alan sdx23 Pici juliux idleone jared linuxmonk mkaysi DJones bkerensa bazhang hyperair pricey myrtti Daviey ubot2 philipbal tom drubin quassel ninnnu jdong serfus beuno h00k plantigra quassel lyz  u4289 holstein unit193 topyli u4207 VorTechS ubottu nhandler tritium Ool marienz nafallo ukikie ljl vibhav bilal logbot LordOfTime quassel niko 
<bazhang> !ops | nancy-
<ubottu> nancy-: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<DJones> nancy-: Please don't do that, hilighting people isn't a good idea
<marienz> (especially not that many of them, when few of them will be able to help you)
<elky> marienz, can we have idoru in here? :)
<marienz> idoru is not a toy :(
<elky> No, she's very efficient and her impartiality would be much appreciated.
<nancy-> Help !
<elky> nancy-, out of curiosity, which channel did you paste that from?
<nancy-> Help!
<ikonia> nancy-: = mcloy
<elky> Yes. We know.
<ikonia> I just saw that
<ikonia> sorry, slow scrolling
<ikonia> (reading through the scroll I mean)
<nancy-> ah heres the bitch
<elky> that was handy
<Tm_T> I love sitting on a server room with earplugs
<Tm_T> also, why server rooms don't have lightweight desks for those rare occasions when you need to work on them
<amithkk> umm elky
<amithkk> Did you ban amazon off here
<amithkk> *?
<Myrtti> where?
<amithkk> Channel ban set for *!*@ec2-107-22-63-2.compute-1.amazonaws.com (+b) by elky.
<amithkk> oh
<Myrtti> er, obviously not
<amithkk> Its a single ip :D
<amithkk> Oops
<amithkk> sorry for the ping
<LinuxMonkey> Guys nothing too urgent but #ubuntu-offtopic would need an OP to take care of some obvious trolling, they were asked to stop, one got kicked and came back and continued.
<oCean> LinuxMonkey: LjL is present, right?
<Myrtti> we're watching all the time
<Monika> We have the "problem" that #kubuntu-de is owned / "founded" by the freenode-staff pseudo account. It should probably be owned by the Ubuntu IRC council, just like all other #[k|x|l]ubuntu-[xx] channels. How can we achieve this?
<jussi> Monika: the ircc can do it, just wait till one of them turns up - think AlanBell was active not so long ago
<AlanBell> hi Monika
<Monika> hi
<Monika> AlanBell can you help me with that?
<AlanBell> Monika: yeah, I should think so, let me have a look
<AlanBell> staff, can someone give +F to ubuntuirccouncil in #kubuntu-de please
<Fuchs> AlanBell: yus
<Fuchs> erm, that looks a bit broken, hang on
<AlanBell> thanks
<Fuchs> ah, nope, there you go
<Fuchs> note that #freenode-staff has more flags currently, but you know how to change that :)
<Fuchs> *freenode-staff even
<Fuchs> my typing sucks today :(
<AlanBell> yeah, thats fine
<Fuchs> purrfect.
<AlanBell> Monika: was there anything you wanted me to do with it or is that OK?
<Monika> /msg chanserv info #kubuntu-de => Founder : freenode-staff, UbuntuIrcCouncil looks ok
<Monika> no, nothing to do
<Monika> just to get this straightened out
<AlanBell> great, thanks Monika
<AlanBell> can someone help Daviey and I sort out a redirect from #ubuntu-maas to #maas
<Fuchs> AlanBell: #maas appears to be +F, so an op in #ubuntu-maas should be able to  /mode #ubuntu-maas +f #maas
<Fuchs> AlanBell: then make sure that people can't join, so the +f applies. So +if would be good. Maybe mlock that.
<Fuchs> (/msg chanserv help set mlock, set all modes you need including +if #maas)
<Fuchs> the other direction would be harder, since if a channel is not +F, you need to be op in both
<AlanBell> cool, Daviey ^^
<Fuchs> (prod me if you need something more, but he should have everything needed to achieve that)
<guntbert> AlanBell: have you got time for a few minutes pm?
<AlanBell> sure
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-29
<chelz> the topic in #ubuntu-server probably could do with some updating. still seems to refer to 10.04 server guide, and seems to make it seem like 12.04 isn't out yet
<Tm_T> chelz: good now?
<chelz> Tm_T: yep! :)
<czajkowski> aloha, I was wondering if I could get a bot in #maas please ?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ^^^
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> AlanBell: can you make that happen or where do we need to request it
<AlanBell> External, but Ubuntu related, IRC channel would be a job for ubot5
<czajkowski> AlanBell: thanks
<AlanBell> no problem
<ButterflyOfFire> Hello :) is there any commands to use with lubotu3 such as !help for example ?
<ButterflyOfFire> I didn't find any tuto on Ubuntu Wiki
<Unit193> You have the package plugin, and factoids.
<ButterflyOfFire> Could we add factoids to it Unit193 ?
<Unit193> You can request them, they'll be forwarded to here so someone can decide if it's useful/correct/current
<IdleOne> !lubotu3
<IdleOne> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<IdleOne> ButterflyOfFire: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<ButterflyOfFire> Merci ;)
<IdleOne> De rien.
<ButterflyOfFire> Okay, I'm starting to understand how it works. So we need, perhaps, to host our own Suppybot to give support/help in other languages such as arabic or berber for our LoCo rather then english ? Something like ubot-fr ?
<ButterflyOfFire> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<ButterflyOfFire> Humm okay okay
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, ButterflyOfFire said: !dz is <reply> هذه القناة هي باللغة الإنجليزية فقط. اذا كنت بحاجة إلى مساعدة أو تريد أن تتناقش باللغة العربية، يرجى كتابة/join #ubuntu-dz. شكرا لك
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, ButterflyOfFire said: !algeria <alias> dz
<IdleOne> Would be really nice if there was a LP translation way of doing the ubottu factoids
<ButterflyOfFire> yep
<ButterflyOfFire> But some factoids are specific such as symbol ! followed by ops
<ButterflyOfFire> Have a good night
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Is anyone from the IRC Council available?
<Pici> JoseeAntonioR: Yes, whats up?
<JoseeAntonioR> Pici: Hey, I need +voOtif flags for ubuntu-co-bot in #ubuntu-co-meeting, ubuntu-co-bot is Ubuntu-CO's new meetingbot.
<JoseeAntonioR> Actually, the person in charge of the flags is not available, and I need to test everything's working fine for the meetings
<Pici> JoseeAntonioR: it needs +f?
<nhandler> I was wondering the same thing. And +i ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Pici: yes, +f to modify flags for adding bans and so on, and +i for inviting people for the meetings
<Pici> JoseeAntonioR: +f is not needed to add normal bans.
<Pici> Only if you were adding akicks, which is a fairly rare thing to need to do.
<JoseeAntonioR> Pici: don't bans work by adding the +b flag to the user?
<JoseeAntonioR> then, if it's not needed, no +f
<Pici> You should use using the +b mode to ban people. the +b flag is something different, and not normally needed.
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then it's fine :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I use @ban add username in the bot, that's why I was asking
<benonsoftware> JoseeAntonioR: The bot does /mode +b nick then, which doesn't add the +b flag to ChanServ access list nor does it need +f to do it
<Pici> 19:26:56 [freenode] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Flags +voOtiA were set on ubuntu-co-bot in #ubuntu-co-meeting.
<JoseeAntonioR> Pici: great, thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2012-05-31
<broder> hey, what do i need to do to get an ubuntu cloak other than ask in here? (i'm https://launchpad.net/~broder)
<benonsoftware> broder: You're aleady a Ubuntu Member so just wait for a IRC Council member to approve the cloak and add you to the team
<broder> benonsoftware: and asking in here is sufficient to get that started?
<benonsoftware> Yep
<broder> cool
<Unit193> AlanBell, Pici, topyli.   Just a little bit of IRCC hilight there.
<benonsoftware> There should be a IRCC factoird
<Pici> broder: you're all set :)
<Unit193> broder: Congrats!
<IdleOne> Congrats broder
<broder> thanks folks
<Pici> congrats on getting a cloak although you've been a dev for a while ;)
<broder> haha yeah, i've just been lazy :)
<AlanBell> Unit193: benonsoftware: I have ircc on hilight, I suspect the others have too
<benonsoftware> Ah
 * benonsoftware apologize for the #ubuntu-ops spam
<benonsoftware> s/apologize/apologizes/
<Unit193> I just did a monkey see, monkey do. :P
<bkerensa> =o
<AlanBell> people are reminded that today is the deadline for nominations for the remaining IRCC position
<topyli> benonsoftware: if you want to be amused, we discussed the factoid at great length, pondering pros and cons. a hour later we decided to add !irccouncil, only to find out it already exists :)
<C-4> Hi, I have just been kicked by the op of #ubuntu-bd because I told him that the +O he has assigned to him there is not appropriate for a public channel. How can we solve this?
<C-4> I asked that on #ubuntu-ops but some told be to ask here.
<C-4> The involved operator ther is Ekushey
<topyli> seems to be channel owner
<C-4> He is, but also a tyrant.
<C-4> He set +V to everyone, I told him that is unnecessary.
<C-4> Last few conversation with him:
<C-4> <C-4> But can you state the importance of having +O for you?
<C-4> <Ekushey> sure, let me show you
<C-4> --- Ekushey sets ban on *!*@wikimedia/wikitanvir
<C-4> --- You have been kicked from #ubuntu-bd by Ekushey (Bye!)
<topyli> such critique doesn't seem like a very good reason for removing the critic. it might be best presented off-channel though
<C-4> Who knows.. the fact is I cannot join.
<C-4> Ubunutu IRC ops certainly have people to solve dispute like this, right?
<C-4> I mean banning someone like this is not justified at all.
<topyli> the irc council could at best talk to the owner. it would be best if you could discuss with him and resolve the ban amicably though
<topyli> (the ircc prefers to leave as much loco channel governance to them as possible)
<benonsoftware> topyli: lol, I only saw a couple lines of it being discussed :P
<C-4> That's the point.
<C-4> He nuked me at the first sight to show the power.
<topyli> is the channel publicly logged?
<C-4> Yes.
<C-4> You can see the whole discussion we made.
<C-4> topyli, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/31/%23ubuntu-bd.html
<C-4> See some there.
<C-4> Full log is not available now I think.
<topyli> yes there's always a little lag
<C-4> Topyli, can you help me to find a #ubuntu-* GC?
 * benonsoftware thinks topyli is *technically* co-GC :P
<C-4> Oh, thanks benonsoftware. :-)
<C-4> Sorry, but I am a bit annoyed of such unjustified bans.
<C-4> I am not a troll, also a fellow IRC ops in 100+ channels. I was just suggesting for something good and he banned me!
<C-4> So disappointing.
<topyli> yes the irc channel is the gc for all channels in the ubuntu-* namespace
<C-4> That is what I thought. :-)
<topyli> if this needs to be escalated however, i'd rather bother the loco council :)
<C-4> I talked to a Freenode staff, and he asked me to ask GC about this.
<topyli> s/irc channel/irc council/
<C-4> Topyli, he is in the logo council I think.
<C-4> loco
<C-4> I am not sure, he is the only channel contact of #ubuntu-bd on the Ubuntu Wiki also..
<C-4> But something has to be done, when the guy leader does not abide the law.
<topyli> he's not on the council
<C-4> He is not. :-)
<trijntje> Hi all, we have someone taunting the ops in #ubuntu-nl, but they are away. Is this the right place to ask for a ban?
<trijntje> the user's nick is DAOF
<C-4> Trijntje, if that channel has op for Freenode staffs, you could easily ask a staff.
<C-4> On #freenode
<trijntje> C-4: I did, and they referred me to this channel :P
<C-4> Usually ubuntu channel has +o to Freenode staffs.
<C-4> Oh, my. Okay. :-P
<benonsoftware> trijntje: Sadly staff nor IRCC are on the access list
<AlanBell> benonsoftware: that isn't a major problem
<trijntje> ah well, I'll just wait till our admins return, or the user gets bored and leaves
<haneefmubarak> I have an IRC question relating to Ubuntu, and believe this is where I ought to ask.
<haneefmubarak> Anyone awake here?
<AlanBell> hi haneefmubarak
<haneefmubarak> Hello.
<haneefmubarak> So, I was wondering if there ought to be an #ubuntu-defocus channel.
<haneefmubarak> I would;t mind starting it, in fact, I just did...
<benonsoftware> haneefmubarak: We already have #ubuntu-offtopic
<haneefmubarak> *wouldn't
<haneefmubarak> ahh...
<haneefmubarak> ok
<haneefmubarak> How do you make a channel redirect to another?
<AlanBell> trijntje: I believe the problem is now fixed
<AlanBell> haneefmubarak: don't worry about it, if you just leave #ubuntu-defocus it will disappear
<trijntje> AlanBell: indeed, I just noticed
<AlanBell> JanC: you might want to consider adding freenode/staff and ubuntuirccouncil to the access list
<JanC> I don't think I can do that, but will suggest to those who can  ☺
<JanC> actually, they'd better give me the power to do that, as I'm the only one around most of the time...
<JanC> AlanBell: DAOF == fujisan BTW
<fujisan> JanC:
<fujisan> JanC:  not in here
<fujisan> leave me alone here
<fujisan> anyways back to work bye
<elky> fujisan, You've been told to stop that harassment.
<k1l_> this guy must be bored as hell. he even comes trolling in our german channels from time to time :/
<haneefmubarak> "fujisan"?
<k1l_> yep
<haneefmubarak> Just curious, what does he do?
<haneefmubarak> k1l_: What does he do?
<k1l_> offtopic, insults, ...  trolling
<haneefmubarak> Give me an example.
<haneefmubarak> k1l_: Example?
<k1l_> you dont know trolling?
<haneefmubarak> I do, but what kind of stuff does he do?
<tsimpson> whatever it takes to get a reaction usually
<haneefmubarak> Make everyone look stupid, say stupid stuff, paste chains, etc?
<k1l_> haneefmubarak: disturb the support channel with unrelated offtopic links to boulevard storys.
<haneefmubarak> Boulevard stories?
<k1l_> or insult the ops from the ubuntu-nl  channels
<haneefmubarak> What's a boulevard story?
<k1l_> haneefmubarak: 2012-04-29:15:40:00<         fujisan > http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2136265/Dentist-Anna-Mackowiak-pulled-ALL-boyfriend-Marek-Olszewski-s-teeth-dumped-her.html?ICO=most_read_module -_-
<haneefmubarak> That's not even valid, lola...
<haneefmubarak> *lolz
<k1l_> it was at that time
<haneefmubarak> I'm guessing you've warned him before, then?
<k1l_> he got kicked several times before that. and dont tell me he is not trolling on purpose
<haneefmubarak> I see.
<jussi> He is a serial troll - been doing it for years
<haneefmubarak> So he's essentially acting like an advanced 5 year old...
<haneefmubarak> That's a new one: Serial Troll.
<haneefmubarak> WARNING: SERIAL TROLLER 'FUJISAN' ON THE LOOSE. LAST SEEN ON #UBUNTU*. REPORT IF SEEN.
<haneefmubarak> lolz...
<Tm_T> ...
<k1l_> most ppl troll because they are bored or mad at sth. but after some time they come back to a regular basis and in our channels most trolls could be unbanned after some time. but he seems to be a very persistant one
<haneefmubarak> I can tell.
<jussi> I think he just likes the attention :D
<haneefmubarak> You all seem quite frustrated. My empathies are with you.
<jussi> and my quassels with you :P :P :P
<jussi> (sorry, bad joke)
<haneefmubarak> lolz...
<Tm_T> k1l_: unbanning in his case, you can forget that idea
<haneefmubarak> I whoised you after you said it...
<haneefmubarak> Well, give him a chance after like two weeks.
<Tm_T> haneefmubarak: after all these years?
<k1l_> Tm_T: yep
<Tm_T> jussi01-nom: nomnomnom
<haneefmubarak> Years?
<haneefmubarak> Excuse me, but: 'da fuq?'
<jussi01-nom> Tm_T: omnomnomnom
<Tm_T> haneefmubarak: he has a history (and that's all that needs to be discussed of it I think)
<AlanBell> haneefmubarak: we tend to let people back in when they convince us that their behaviour has changed
<haneefmubarak> I see...
<haneefmubarak> Good policies.
<AlanBell> sometimes we tell people to go away for a period of time, but it isn't the time that is important, it is the change
<HaneefMubarak> True.
<JanC> HaneefMubarak: I gave him about 500 chances, that's been more than enough, I think
<HaneefMubarak> I once said 'gay' on ParadoxIRC, and got kb'ed from five separate channels. I apologized, and never did it again… They were fine with me (as usual) after a day or two.
<HaneefMubarak> Did he ever recognize what he did and apologize? I wrote up a full-page letter of apology and pm'd it via a forum...
<k1l_> as you can just see in the -nl logs he is not stopping his behaviour.
<HaneefMubarak> I see.
<HaneefMubarak> Do you guys speak dutch in the =nl channel?
<HaneefMubarak> Or do you just use english?
<k1l_> #ubuntu is the common channel of english
<HaneefMubarak> Ah, so you speak in dutch?
<HaneefMubarak> Yup.
<JanC> HaneefMubarak: he will apologise if he thinks that will get him in again
<HaneefMubarak> Has he ever apologized, though?
<JanC> but after tens of apologies, they aren't believable anymore
<HaneefMubarak> Ah.
<HaneefMubarak> Like the Boy who Cried "Wolf!"...
<jussi01-nom> Anyoen remember what the irssi script that gives you the channel names is?
<Unit193> adv_windowlist
<Unit193> ?
<jussi01-nom> Unit193: ahh yes, that one, thanks
 * Fuchs hands the ircc a pony of appreciation and some cupcakes and says thanks
<AlanBell> \o/ a pony
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> you rang :)
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/31/%23ubuntu-irc.html background from this channel
<czajkowski> AlanBell: am around for the next 10 or so mins before a call
<AlanBell> so C-4 has been banned from #ubuntu-bd and feels that it was unreasonable
<SergioMeneses> AlanBell, ping
<huats> I am there too
<huats> so that I can backlog
<AlanBell> the general opinion of the ops team seems to be that on the face of it, looking at just those logs, a ban does not look to be fully justified
<czajkowski> AlanBell: aye it was a bit much to kick and do that to him tbh, if the loco contact is going to be that unhelpful and ban people it's not really going to help promote the loco
<czajkowski> AlanBell: indeed
<Pici> Hrm. that log is indeed troubling.
<czajkowski> AlanBell: so as ops are ye stepping in to unban the person ?
<AlanBell> perhaps we should invite Ekushey here to have a chat
<czajkowski> AlanBell: thats up to ye, but given the timezone difference that may be harader.
<Pici> Perhaps a ban reversal and an email from the ircc would be good.
 * C-4 walks in. Sorry, but I am not sure if it is good to talk between your discussions?
<AlanBell> hi C-4
<C-4> Hello AlanBell. :-)
<C-4> And all. :-)
<k1l_> anywhere in the freenode guidelines it says something like "dont give +O because it attracts the attention of ppl who react negatively to authority" which i think was the intention at the mentioning of the +O
<AlanBell> I think it would be best to talk to Ekushey before doing anything like removing the ban
<AlanBell> C-4 what time is it there now?
<C-4> 20:55.
<czajkowski> AlanBell: that's yer call not ours to make, but maybe we should follow up with the team
<czajkowski> huats: SergioMeneses ^^^
<Fuchs> k1l_: it is against our guidelines, yes. but not against policies
<C-4> First I need want to say I agree with Pici and Czajkowski here. Additionally..
<Fuchs> so from a staff point of view: no rules broken. from a personal point of view: the ban was a very bad idea
<k1l_> yep, i didnt want to make it look like its forbidden
<Pici> Fuchs: right, those are guidelines, not rules.
<Fuchs> assuming we are talking about the #ubuntu-br one, i am here from my mobile, didnt see the paste
<k1l_> i just wanted to state, that its a common use not to use +O
<C-4> I am in that channel for more than a year, and that channel. People rarely joins in that channel. Specially they join when they got notified about a meeting in Ubuntu-BD mailing list..
<SergioMeneses> completly agree whit czajkowski
<Pici> Fuchs: ubuntu-bd
<Fuchs> it is, and also to not place silly bans like that, but rather catalyze
<k1l_> (which should be discussed after the ban-unban thing is resolved imho)
<Fuchs> Pici: errm, xes, that. sorry
<C-4> For moths it was only me there, and Ekushey most likely runs a server session, so I think he is not around all time / or most of the time, not sure.
<Fuchs> so i as an external person would recommend that someone talks to the op about how to represent the project
<C-4> Things wer this: It was +V for another guy and +O for Ekushey for a long time.. later today I told that to Ekushey and asked what was the reason of that? He did not reply to me, he just gave voice to other people on that channel but me.
<Fuchs> it gives a bit of a bad picture.
<C-4> I asked him why voicing everyone now? Then he voiced me and said he is going to have a breakfast..
<C-4> Well, later when he came back I told him the facts that +O is not needed there and not even +V.
<C-4> And you all saw the log.
<C-4> When I said what was the reason to of +O finally, he just said, here is the reason and banned me.
<Pici> I think we all agree with you C-4, that this was inappropriate action.
<C-4> AlanBell and Topyli know all from the beginning.
<C-4> So, while he is being that arrogant (no offence to him, I don't even know him), I think asking his opinion is something he does not deserve, what he deserve is a bit strong tone form IRC council members or GC whatever you say here.
<C-4> I did not know any #ubuntu-* GC so I contacted to Freenode staff Jayne (as Freenode staffs have +o there), he said they can act when they are being asked by GCs. So later I found out this channel by poking people in #ubuntu-ops
<Pici> C-4: We will be discussing the issue with Ekushey shortly.
<k1l_> C-4: honestly (and as an external person) i think its always good to let the other side state its view of the things. because you never know what happend outside the public logs. not meant to be rude to you but history showed its not always that easy as it looks like. so give it a time. its not going to be a 2minutes resolving
<czajkowski> C-4: I think you've raised the issue and the ircc will look into it so possibly rehashing the same thing isn't going to change things right now, but rest assured it will be looked into
<Pici> czajkowski: thanks :)
<C-4> K1l_, totally understandable. This started this morning or so, so I am all ears.
<C-4> Czajkowski, thanks!
<AlanBell> Ekushey: hi
<Ekushey> hi AlanBell
<Ekushey> huge channel!
<Ekushey> last time i was here, it wasn't this big
<AlanBell> yeah, all the IRC operators across the #ubuntu-* namespace are welcome to idle here
<AlanBell> and chat and such
<Ekushey> wasn't aware of that!
<AlanBell> anyhow, we would like to hear a bit about the ban of C-4 from this morning
<AlanBell> the log of this channel from today is here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/31/%23ubuntu-irc.html
<AlanBell> and from #ubuntu-bd is here http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/31/%23ubuntu-bd.html
<Ekushey> which part do i need to explain?
<AlanBell> any background we are missing really, the ban looks a bit premature based on the log file
<Ekushey> well there's no other background to it really... he got upset about the +o and +v on channels and kept on repeating the same thing
<Ekushey> if you go through the old logs, you'll see that i don't get myself +o, only when i need to change the topic and so on
<Ekushey> he kept as saying the same thing again and again as if i don't know freenode guidelines
<AlanBell> the channel flags are set up a little unusually for an Ubuntu channel
<Ekushey> which flag exactly AlanBell?
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<AlanBell> normally we suggest +votiA for operators
<Ekushey> this wiki page didn't exist when the channel was created :)
<Ekushey> reading it
<Ekushey> ok so what changes do you suggest for the channel AlanBell?
<AlanBell> Ekushey: well I would suggest removing the ban, and having a think about the flags, we don't have any specific hard rules about them, but there are guidelines
<AlanBell> and continue to hang about in this channel :)
<Ekushey> he's on 2 more channels of mine and instead of talking to me he comes here to lodge a complaint?
<AlanBell> really, I wouldn't worry about that too much, this is the right place for discussing and resolving bans in the channels
<Ekushey> he'll het unbanned anyway
<Ekushey> but what will happen if i don't, what will happen? just curious to know :)
<AlanBell> well we are the group contacts for all of the #ubuntu-* channels so we can trump local operators, we just avoid needing to do so by talking nicely to people ;)
<Ekushey> lol
<Ekushey> so that is what i get after 6 years of service?
<Ekushey> not fair ;)
<AlanBell> we should have a long service award
<AlanBell> gold watch or something is traditional I think
<Ekushey> haha
<Daviey> Ekushey: i'd imagine after '6 years service' you'd use your power more carefully. :)
<Ekushey> Daviey: he asked for it
<k1l_> after 6 years of service you should have taken a look into the freenode guidelines imho.
<Ekushey> k1l_: i've read it already
<czajkowski> Ekushey: he really didn't to be honest, he wanted his question answered
<k1l_> the state that +O or +V is not reommended :/
<Ekushey> hi czajkowski :)
<k1l_> and that you are running "your channel" in that way is a bad way which comes back to the whole ubuntu community imho. that is why there are guidelines how to setup channels and how to resolve issues when it comes to debatable situations. i think you should know this after 6 years of service
<Ekushey> k1l_: let's not take it to another direction
<Ekushey> other than meeting times, the only users on the channel are the bots and me
<AlanBell> personally I am not massively bothered about the flags, that issue only arose due to the ban for someone questioning the unusual flags
<Ekushey> AlanBell: i'm still confused about the flags
<czajkowski> on which part?
<Ekushey> exactly which flag is incorrect?
<Fuchs> Ekushey: freenode does not recommend staying op all the time, and therefore the +O flag.
<AlanBell> the +O and +V automatically op and voice on join
<Ekushey> ohhh!
<AlanBell> +o and +v allow you to get ops and voice from chanserv
<Fuchs> Ekushey: you can op up with chanserv whenever you need it, see /msg chanserv help op
<AlanBell> so you can do /msg changserv op #ubuntu-bd as and when you need it
<Ekushey> I should have clarified about that!
<k1l_> Ekushey: case sensitiveness of +o and +O
<Fuchs> (if you have the +o flag, that is)
<AlanBell> this is what C-4 was trying to tell you!
<Ekushey> i mentioned after join here that you won't find in the logs that i get +o for me all the time... only when it's needed to change the topic and voicing someone from time to time
<AlanBell> I have to pop out for a bit, if others could assist Ekushey with the flags and such that would be great
<AlanBell> I haven't looked at the current setup in detail
<Ekushey> last time i got it was less than a day ago to logged out before deoping myself, and the incident that happend today was after i logged in today (i'm using a bnc account)
<Ekushey> when someone wants to pickup an issue, they will bring up anything and everything
<Ekushey> as if i put on +o for days after days
<Ekushey> i need to leave now
<topyli> Ekushey: did you remove the ban btw?
<topyli> I'm mobile, just having a quick peek here :)
<Ekushey> not yet, will do
<topyli> ok good
<Ekushey> czajkowski: you around?
<bkerensa> AlanBell: who went missing in action from the ircc?
<Myrtti> huh?
<AlanBell> nobody bkerensa
<AlanBell> there were 4 applicants for 5 positions at the end of last year, we are filling the empty seat
<bkerensa> AlanBell: ah
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Well IRCC is doing great work imho :)
<k1l> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> hi
<Unit193> Hello.
<Unit193> Side note, our LoCo has ReLoCo leads that get +V in channel to show who are the leads, no problems really.
<k1l> AlanBell: time fo a qry?
<k1l> *for
<AlanBell> sure, or pop into #ubuntu-irc-council
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-01
<Daviey> @btlogin
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-28
<TheLordOfTime> who can make meetingology join places?
<TheLordOfTime> (the bot)
<Myrtti> AlanBell
<TheLordOfTime> Myrtti:  just AlanBell?
<Myrtti> well I've not seen others commanding it
<Myrtti> but that might be wrong
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> we'll find out soon enough, Laney was in -bots asking for meetingology to be joined to #ubuntu-desktop, so, since AlanBell isn't in -bots, but is here, thought I'd check to see if anyone else had powers :P
<TheLordOfTime> or if he was around :P
<AlanBell> TheLordOfTime: should be there now
<TheLordOfTime> yep confirmed
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  i'll let Laney know, thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-30
<Pricey> !path
<Pricey> !-help
<ubottu> help is <alias> ask - added by Seveas on 2006-06-21 00:28:59 - last edited by Pici on 2009-07-09 15:32:16
<Pricey> !-path
<Pricey> Wow there's really no help for path..
<IdleOne> plz2provide factoid
<IdleOne> !$path
<IdleOne> nope
<Pricey> !path is The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pricey
<Unit193> That's not right.
<Unit193> !path
<ubottu> path is The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
#ubuntu-irc 2013-05-31
<seb128> hey
<seb128> can somebody block "morphis" from #ubuntu-devel -mir -touch -unity?
<seb128> his client is having an issue or something, he quits/joins in loop
<DJones> Are any of the ops in the channels
<AlanBell> popey is an op in most of those channels I think
<seb128> dunno if somebody did something but it stopped
<DJones> AlanBell: I don't think he is, I had a look at a couple of them and I only saw him on -touch
<DJones> May need to use IRCC access
<DJones> -mir has a very short access list
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> seb128: appears to have stopped now?
<seb128> AlanBell, cf what I wrote 15 minutes ago
<seb128> but yes
<seb128> AlanBell, thanks
<AlanBell> ok, good, shout if it happens again
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-27
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-28
<pooltable> help set up wire less printer ALSO when i close a web page it make a small sound how to turn it off
<MooDoo> hello all
<smb> Does anybody know how to get ubotu (back) into an irc channel? We seem to have lost it over in #ubuntu-kernel.
 * Fuchs looks at the IdleOne
<MooDoo> AlanBell: hello Alan, has there been any update about irc operators yet? </noseymodeoff>
<IdleOne> Pici: tsimpson #ubuntu-kernel is mising ubottu and/or a clone of ubottu
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-29
<MooDoo> hello all
<Unit193> Heya.
<he25> hello
<he25> how do i change my dynamic ip in ubuntu?
<he25> in windows i used to restart dhcp
<Fuchs> he25: the support channel would be #ubuntu  :)
<he25> Fuchs im banned from ubuntu
<he25> i need to change my ip so that i can enter there again
<Fuchs> no, that would be ban evasion
<Fuchs> and you don't want to do that.
<Fuchs> go to #ubuntu-ops and get yourself unbanned, then.
<Unit193> He's already there.
<he25> i did but he told me to read the guidelines
<he25> and the guidelines are too long
<Fuchs> yes, then do read the guidelines
<he25> but no one reads the guidelines, everyone just say they do
<Fuchs> hardly. You could read them in the time you are trying to get support here for ban evasion, which nobody will give you.
<he25> ok i read the guidelines
<he25> it helped me as a human being
<Fuchs> I think you have to convince the people in #ubuntu-ops about that
<Fuchs> not people in here
<he25> well
<he25> they spy around the channel like the NSA
<he25> they already know what i said here
<Fuchs> yeah, I wonder how you managed to get banned. Have a lovely weekend, good bye.
<he25> i asked a question too many times
<he25> so they got pissed off
<he25> because i cant have another person helping me with the same problem
#ubuntu-irc 2014-05-30
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-25
<Chrysweel> Mikaela, can you talk me private please ?
<Tm_T> Chrysweel: is it something I can help you with?
<Chrysweel> Not thanks Tm_T I am looking for Mikaela ! :)
<Mikaela> I wonder what was that about. That nick says nothing to me.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-28
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
<anlashok> bazhang is a dog and son of dog, metaleer is his dog
#ubuntu-irc 2015-05-30
<cprofitt> anyone have experience with openshells for a shell account?
<holstein> i used freeshell.de
<Unit193> cprofitt: You asking in terms of then fielding abuse reports?
<cprofitt> anything like that yes... I am debating using them for a shell account vs. vps.
<holstein> i have a digital ocean droplet.. its $5 US/month..
<holstein> thats what i use now, instead of a shell account.. though, it is nice to have someone else maintaining it..
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> the other option is digital ocean
<cprofitt> all it is for is running irssi outside of my personal network
<holstein> well, one of many options.. just depends on what meets the need
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> so you like digitalocean?
<holstein> works as advertised.. i dont need it for irssi running in screen.. freeshell.de was just fine for that, and for free
<holstein> nothing wrong with digital ocean.. if you need more, and more control.. etc
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> I might start with a free shell account then and move over to DO when ready
<holstein> personally,  if i were going to pay *anything* for a shell account, i would just get a DO droplet
<Unit193> In theory more secure.  Speaking of secure you may want to ident to services.
<Unit193> https://freenode.net/sasl/sasl-irssi.shtml
<Unit193> Thanks. ;)
<Unit193> Also, the version and packages are totally up to you with a VPS.
<holstein> more control.. though, it was nice to just have freeshell taking care of that.. though, im assuming its "up to date"..
<Unit193> My Irssi is v0.8.17 plus the splitline commit.
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> yes, controlling the version would be nice.
<hggdh> if it helps any, Digital Ocean is -- as holstein points out -- quite cheap. I have been using it for IRC almost since they started.
<hggdh> maintaining the kernel is a bit more involved, they do not update as fast as we put kernels out. And, as in most other places you really want to run fail2ban.
 * cprofitt nods to hggdh 
 * hggdh nods back to cprofitt
#ubuntu-irc 2016-05-31
<k1l_> Hi IRCC, could you please change the access list in #ubuntu-gnome to match the freenode staff account that is meant to be? i was told that "freenode-staff" is not correct and a staffer refused to help removing a troll: (damien__ in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/31/%23ubuntu-gnome.html)
<Fuchs> correct is *!*@/freenode/staff/*
<Fuchs> freenode-staff is a pseudo account and something else that should be considered to be fixed
#ubuntu-irc 2016-06-01
<Mikaela> *!*@*/freenode/staff/* (you forgot the asterisk after @)
<dax> *!*@freenode/staff/*
<LowLifePerv> *!*@freenode/staff-emeritus/*
<dax> psh, shouldn't trust staff-emeritus
<dax> emerituses? emeriti? idk
<dax> yeah, emeriti
<LowLifePerv> haha
<LowLifePerv> octopi
<nhandler> I know I'm a bit late, but as dax said, the preferred entry is *!*@freenode/staff/* .
<Fuchs> ...
<totopalma> Hi, could you please re-enable the clock with this nick? my profile on launchpad is https://launchpad.net/~palma-salvatore
<nhandler> totopalma: Did you old account expire or something?
<totopalma> nhandler, yes, i have register this nick now
<Unit193> totopalma: Sending you a message via LP, if you don't mind?
<totopalma> ok :)
<Unit193> nhandler: Cloaky please?
<Unit193> ubuntu/member/totopalma looks about great.
<totopalma> thanks :)
<Unit193> nhandler: Thanks!
<nhandler> Unit193, totopalma: Done :)
#ubuntu-irc 2017-05-30
<lubotu3> dabukalam called the ops in #ubuntu-lb ()
#ubuntu-irc 2017-06-04
<ubot93> sarcastico called the ops in #ubuntu-unregged ()
#ubuntu-irc 2018-06-02
<wayne7> Okay
<wayne7> Why can't I see any chat messages?
<xanfoppe> hi everybody. I loaded the new Ubuntu live cd and got an error message at start up:"No Irq handler for vector...Could not find/resolve named package element
<xanfoppe> Am I missing something? Install went fine anyway
#ubuntu-irc 2019-05-27
<teward> Unit193: has applications such as niko's ChanTracker module been evaluated as potential replacements for Bantracker?
<teward> just wondering :p
<Unit193> Hard question.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-05-28
<Unit193> dax: Any recommendations before the changes have been committed?
<dax> assuming you mean the ubot93 stuff: looks fine to me, but i haven't poked at it past watching you do it
<Unit193> Alrighty.
#ubuntu-irc 2020-05-28
<nizarus> hello, I would like to restore my ubuntu member cloak
<hggdh> nizarus: please give us your launchpad id
<nizarus> the same https://launchpad.net/~nizarus
<hggdh> nizarus: now, please update someting on that page (so that we can confirm you have access, and you are indeed you)
<nizarus> @hggdh, added a "Message for #ubunti-irc ;-)" in description
<hggdh> nizarus: perfect, thank you./whois hggdh
<nizarus> hggdh, i should disconnect i reconnect ?
<hggdh> nizarus: no, just please wait. I have asked for a cloak -- this has to be done by Freenode staff.
<nizarus> hggdh, thank you for your help
<hggdh> nizarus: how long it will take... IDK. Now we just wait :-)
<nizarus> hggdh, no problem, waiting...
<nhandler> hggdh: Still need help?
<housecat> nhandler: assuming I'm reading nickserv correctly, yes. Please assign ubuntu/member/nizarus to the nickserv account nizarus if not already done :)
<nhandler> housecat, hggdh: nizarus is now cloaked.
<housecat> ty
<hggdh> nhandler: thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2020-05-30
<Admin__> pls admin me?
